# Zeus' 1400w Canadian Basement



## SpruceZeus (Sep 4, 2008)

Howdy all you wonderful people, just thought i'd share my grow space with you.





This is the 6 1/2 x 6 1/2 studded room I built in my unfinished basement.





Opens up into the flowering room, 1000w sylvania bulb. Used to be alot prettier but a hermie snuck in and i had to pull some girls early to avoid seeds like a mutha!!! 





I'm hoping these girls weren't far enough along to get knocked up.











some bushy "spruce zeus" plants

lah dee dah, off to the veg room under the stairs 









these girls are the future, they got a little nute burnt when i was out of town, but i'm nursing them back to health.





Greenhouse Cheese, Oooh goody goody.





Arjans Ultra Haze #1, Very exciting!!!
I oredered these strains along with The Church from pick n mix seeds. They were very professional and sent me e-mails all through the buying process. When my seeds arrived a couple of them were cracked, i e-mailed them and withing 24 hours got a reply that they would resend the cracked seeds, still waiting on them but i'll give it a while as it is international shipping. I cant wail for these girls to get big sos i can clone em.





Of course some porn as well!!!





MY improvised trich scope, which is just a lens busted off a pair of binoculars.





on of the seeded gals i had to chop early...




This is the dirt i use




These are my nutes. FHD's 3 part Holland secret, and Exteme additives budstart, carbo blast, and the Heavies.
Thats mah grow, I'm in a perpetual harvest so it's hard to say what kind of yeild i get, but enough for myself and 2 other heavy smoking people and some throw around dope and brownies, hash, oil.... Enough is basicly what i'm saying. Never too much Labour other than the occasional repotting, trimming, harvest. 
Any questions, comments, insults feel free.
This community is doing a great service, i would probably not even be growing if it we'ret for all of you!!! 
Happy growing folks.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 5, 2008)

very nice job i like your setup..what kind of a yeild do u harvest with 400 watter on moms and 1k on flowering room ?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 5, 2008)

Corso312 said:


> very nice job i like your setup..what kind of a yeild do u harvest with 400 watter on moms and 1k on flowering room ?


Thanks for the props,
It's hard to say how much because i've always got a different amount of plants flowering and i do a staggered harvest. But i'd say i probably get on average 2-3 oz dried and cured a month + loads of popcorn & trim. Although this month doesn't look like i'll pull quite as much.
It's all about how much work\effort\seeds\clones you put in though, I only ever have maybe 5-10 plants flowering at any given time, my room could probably handle about 3-5 times that much without getting too cramped. I'm not a seller though, this is just a grow for 3 people and hangers on.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 23, 2008)

Just a little update as to the status of my grow. 





I moved a bunch of my veggies into the flower room today. This is the most plants i've ever flowered at once, its a little scary for me, i need to start stealthing my grow, anyone with half a mind who found their way into my basement could sniff it out.















This gals be flowering for approx a month. 
Heres a little eye candy for you (and nose, lung, mind candy for me)
Some Blueberry x Durban poison a friend (i guess anyone giving me this is my friend) gave me.





I hope to get my hands on these genetics, good lord thats some good weed!!!
I need some new genetics, after this round i only have a couple dozen more seeds, anyone got advice as to a real tasty strain, i really love that licorice-y flavour and spicy types of dope, fruity is nice too, hell i like em all, but any favorites?


----------



## yamban (Sep 24, 2008)

Take a look into BC god bud! I'd be interesting to see a grow journal on them.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 24, 2008)

yamban said:


> Take a look into BC god bud! I'd be interesting to see a grow journal on them.


You're not the first person to recommend god bud, i may just have to look a little deeper!


----------



## drynroasty (Sep 25, 2008)

Zues, how are you managing odors? I will ahve o contend with them eventually and need to start getting prepared.

Great stuff though!


----------



## Nahasapeemapetilon (Sep 25, 2008)

Porn = Boner. Very nice.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 25, 2008)

drynroasty said:


> Zues, how are you managing odors? I will ahve o contend with them eventually and need to start getting prepared.
> 
> Great stuff though!


Hahahahaha its funny you ask that, i've never really done anything about odours, they've generally been contained to the basement, and my house usually stinks like dope anyhow, but....
the other day i was walking home and picked up the distinct scent of fresh marijuana from outside, so i will be building a large carbon filter soon.
thanks for the props. good luck and happy growing.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 25, 2008)

Nahasapeemapetilon said:


> Porn = Boner. Very nice.


I'll take that as a compliment.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Sjerpsy (Sep 25, 2008)

haha,i have that exact same wooden chair/s and that same 1980's wodden two story table haha...weird.


----------



## khujo (Sep 25, 2008)

Sjerpsy said:


> haha,i have that exact same wooden chair/s and that same 1980's wodden two story table haha...weird.


i think everyone has owned or lived with someone who owned that furniture. i have those same chairs and my mom has the same table; I looked at it for 18 years.


----------



## khujo (Sep 25, 2008)

ZUES 

your setup looks killer!! what size pots are those?


----------



## Nahasapeemapetilon (Sep 26, 2008)

I need to stop coming back here and staring at your porn and go find a bag of my own. I'll be back to check the progress though, badass setup!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 26, 2008)

khujo said:


> ZUES
> 
> your setup looks killer!! what size pots are those?


Thanks alot, most of the pots are 2 gallons but there are a few oddball little clay ones in there.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 29, 2008)

Heres a couple of pics from this mornin'




















I really think stepping up to some quality nutes has been a HUGE move, these buds are so frosty soooo early. giving them their last feeding tomolly then gonna flush for a couple weeks.


----------



## Mattplusness (Oct 7, 2008)

looking great, i wish i lived in canada :S


----------



## Calijuana (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome grow, Zeus  Those buds look faaat.



Mattplusness said:


> looking great, i wish i lived in canada :S


It is quite enjoyable.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 7, 2008)

When I grow up, I wanna grow buds like that...

+rep... and Kudos... very very nice...

Cheers...

Gypsy...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 9, 2008)

Awww you're all too kind!!! I had to pull a couple hermies yesterday so i'm a little bummed, but everything else is looking gorgeous. I'll post some budporn tomolly.
In the meantime, heres a really big sandwich i made. And my moray Kim jong Eel


----------



## webber (Oct 9, 2008)

now thats what i like to see... bacon from side to side..

ah right the plants... well done sir id love to smoke them, any chance ur in ontario ? ^.^


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 9, 2008)

webber said:


> now thats what i like to see... bacon from side to side..
> 
> ah right the plants... well done sir id love to smoke them, any chance ur in ontario ? ^.^


Love that bacon!!! 
Not from Ontario, Just west of.
cheers mate.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 9, 2008)

Heres that photo-update i promised yesterday!




















These Ladies probably only have about 7-10 days left, i can't wait for harvest time.















Enjoy Y'all!!!!
Thanks for all the positive comments, i wish i could smoke some of this stuff with every one of you.


----------



## johndoe2216751 (Oct 11, 2008)

looking great man. i like the light setup, i have one of the all included lights thats just a hanging box, wonder if i can modify it. might just get sme new lights.


----------



## webber (Oct 11, 2008)

SpruceZeus said:


> i wish i could smoke some of this stuff with every one of you.


if their canadian you can, post office cant look in our mail  send some of that supa chron my way haha 

but damn i cant wait to see how much you get off of harvest and what those buds will look like cured!


----------



## helmoid (Oct 11, 2008)

SpruceZeus said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments, i wish i could smoke some of this stuff with every one of you.


Well being that your an experienced grower that Lives in Canada, how would you rate growing in canada? I've been considering relocating to somewhere in Canada to start my growing career and I figure it wont be that hard, considering I live in Michigan. Do you find the tolerance for smoking/growing weed any less than in the states?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 11, 2008)

helmoid said:


> Well being that your an experienced grower that Lives in Canada, how would you rate growing in canada? I've been considering relocating to somewhere in Canada to start my growing career and I figure it wont be that hard, considering I live in Michigan. Do you find the tolerance for smoking/growing weed any less than in the states?


I can tell you first hand that the police will not hassle you for smoking grass unless you're being really stupid about it. As for tolerance of growing, it all depends, they have heli flyovers and special police just for busting up grows in BC, although based on the amount of marijuana that comes out of that corner of the country it doesnt seem to be stemming the flow. In less notorious places like the prairies they really aren't persuing marijuana growers, just dont steal power and keep a low profile and theres no reason you should get caught. There are lots of growshops\headshops etc. and the culture is generally very pot friendly. You can order from seedbanks without customs being involved and the only time seed sellers seem to get in trouble is when its uncle sam throwing the book. (Marc Emery)
I love living in Canada, i've had more problems being hassled by american police in the maybe 4 weeks ive spent there than my whole life up north here. I hope you decide to make the move, and being that you're from michigan its not like you're spoiled by mild winters, so you should be fine. Pack a parka and smuggle some ciggarettes and cmon over, you're more than welcome.


----------



## helmoid (Oct 12, 2008)

SpruceZeus said:


> I can tell you first hand that the police will not hassle you for smoking grass unless you're being really stupid about it. As for tolerance of growing, it all depends, they have heli flyovers and special police just for busting up grows in BC, although based on the amount of marijuana that comes out of that corner of the country it doesnt seem to be stemming the flow. In less notorious places like the prairies they really aren't persuing marijuana growers, just dont steal power and keep a low profile and theres no reason you should get caught. There are lots of growshops\headshops etc. and the culture is generally very pot friendly. You can order from seedbanks without customs being involved and the only time seed sellers seem to get in trouble is when its uncle sam throwing the book. (Marc Emery)
> I love living in Canada, i've had more problems being hassled by american police in the maybe 4 weeks ive spent there than my whole life up north here. I hope you decide to make the move, and being that you're from michigan its not like you're spoiled by mild winters, so you should be fine. Pack a parka and smuggle some ciggarettes and cmon over, you're more than welcome.



I love the winter, and I love canada. Ive been there many times for hunting/fishing etc. I also love the fact that I can get cuban Cigars. I hope that one day I have the resources and ability to Live in Canada, but the biggest problem would be where to move to. I'll have to do some reasearch but thank you for your response, It has encouraged me.


----------



## webber (Oct 13, 2008)

helmoid said:


> I love the winter, and I love canada. Ive been there many times for hunting/fishing etc. I also love the fact that I can get cuban Cigars. I hope that one day I have the resources and ability to Live in Canada, but the biggest problem would be where to move to. I'll have to do some reasearch but thank you for your response, It has encouraged me.


from what i hear its like ontario is the only one that gets hassled by the cops for simple possesion 

then again where i used to have had the largest drug bust in years (cannabis)
Biggest Grow Bust Ever 40,000 plants! - The Grow Report

it was a molson brewery plant that was sold and every floor had plants everywhere there was no waisted room at all

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LbB9zmD9IE


----------



## bearo420 (Oct 13, 2008)

SpruceZeus said:


> Awww you're all too kind!!! I had to pull a couple hermies yesterday so i'm a little bummed, but everything else is looking gorgeous. I'll post some budporn tomolly.
> In the meantime, heres a really big sandwich i made. And my moray Kim jong Eel


badass sammich +rep


----------



## Snowchild (Oct 13, 2008)

Very awesome setup Zeus. +Rep. By the way i am very curious to see a larger version of ur avatar. That looks like an amazing bud! Keep it up. It'll be sweet seeing ur results!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 13, 2008)

Snowchild said:


> Very awesome setup Zeus. +Rep. By the way i am very curious to see a larger version of ur avatar. That looks like an amazing bud! Keep it up. It'll be sweet seeing ur results!


Thanks mate!!! Heres a slightly bigger pic of that bud.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 14, 2008)

Awesome.... when I grow up, I want to grow buds like that....lol...

here are a few shots of my miniature garden... 

7 weeks into flowering my biggest plant is 6 inches tall by 13 inches wide...

There are 4 budding plants and a new one I am trying to sex... in an Aerogarden...

Cheers..

Gypsy...


----------



## achill3s (Oct 14, 2008)

Dude. Teach me. In dire need of help, just starting out. But unlike you who doesn't give a shit I need stealkth, so I'm wondering whether you can show me how to make your operation into a cabinet. Can you?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 14, 2008)

achill3s said:


> Dude. Teach me. In dire need of help, just starting out. But unlike you who doesn't give a shit I need stealkth, so I'm wondering whether you can show me how to make your operation into a cabinet. Can you?


Hahahaha!!! ItTs not that i dont give a shit, i just have a basement that is only entered by occupants of the house (and select guests).
if i could fit my operation into a cabinet i wouldnt be using the hundred some odd square feet of floor space and two seperate rooms. 1000 watt lights put off hella heat, even with cooltubes it would probably get too hot in a box to use them! I'd love to help ya out but im sure that theres someone on this site who can give you more specifics about what you want to do. The advice i would have for you would be mostly general stuff.
Firstly. Before you start READ!!!! Check out the growFAQ. The newbies section is full of information too. Watch all the grow videos you can. The Ready set grow series, Jorges cervantes ultimate grow DVDs, mr greens hydro vid, greenhouse's vid. Take in as much information as you can, and trust me when i say you'll come across alot of conflicting info, take everytthing with a grain of salt, get all the facts you can and make a decision based on what you've learned. 
Anyhow i wish you the best of luck and happy growing!!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 14, 2008)

so i chopped em today!!!





Trimmed em up and hung em to dry.





Just a couple of branches from one plant.





This stuff is super frosty, I only took off the big sun leaves and left most of the sugar leaves cause thats good smoke and i've got enough trim.
I'm gonna giver a long cure and get the best flavour out of it. Although this strain (nicknamed "sprucezeus". I suspect it to be northern lights) tastes fantastic after only a couple of days drying.
As always a big thank you goes out to everyone at RIU for taking some bum off the street and teaching him to grow some superb herb.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 14, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Awesome.... when I grow up, I want to grow buds like that....lol...
> 
> here are a few shots of my miniature garden...
> 
> ...


----------



## asher187 (Oct 18, 2008)

Spectacular!

Nice growing! Hope I my harvest is that nice!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 22, 2008)

Ahhh the flowering room, what a beautiful place to be.





This freaky plant has been yellow as a banana since it was a wee seedling, leaves and stalk. Its the strangest thing as i've fed it just the same as all the rest and they've been green and lush. It looks like its gonna have a pretty good yield though, so its all just cosmetics. I'll probably chop it tomorrow with this one 





It really hasnt finished growing but the trics are all amber and about to burst so i gotta chop her.










friggin canopy is so thick light is barely getting to the bottoms of these gals. 





Shot of my veg room, which is having some weird problems right now.
Hit the link for details on that one.
Whats the deal?

Heres My Arjans ultra haze #1 about 6 weeks ago





And about an hour ago





Little cheese back a while





and today






Thats pretty much all i got for you today, i'm gonna be chopping some more in the next week so i'll have some budporn for you then.
Until then Zeus says goodbye


----------



## drynroasty (Oct 23, 2008)

I could feel my blood thicken as I stared at that sandwich, but it looks good.

Lookin great bro, thanks for the porn... I cannot wait to pick some fruit/flowers...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 23, 2008)

drynroasty said:


> I could feel my blood thicken as I stared at that sandwich, but it looks good.
> 
> Lookin great bro, thanks for the porn... I cannot wait to pick some fruit/flowers...


Thanks, it was a delicious and clogging sandwich. Good luck with all your ventures!


----------



## ShLuBsTeR (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey so
although its a far way off ( cuz i dont have my own place yet ) im planning on growing 8 plants a soon as i move out. 

I have had some experience already growing indoors with cfl's and growing outdoors but i was wondering what kind of light you are using. I already realize it is a 1000W light but i was just wondering the brand and the version. Also, where did you buy it and how much did it cost. Finally, if i grow in a room but i dont have ventilation, just a light and a couple fans do you think i will be fine, or should i always have a window open for circulation?

Also, im very impressed with your grow props to that
And ill be growing in ontario, do you know what penalties are around there, obviously marijuana is more strict around there than out west but im just curious, at least im not in the states, thats where its tough


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 23, 2008)

great grow u got goin look like u kno what u doin


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 30, 2008)

ShLuBsTeR said:


> Hey so
> although its a far way off ( cuz i dont have my own place yet ) im planning on growing 8 plants a soon as i move out.
> 
> I have had some experience already growing indoors with cfl's and growing outdoors but i was wondering what kind of light you are using. I already realize it is a 1000W light but i was just wondering the brand and the version. Also, where did you buy it and how much did it cost. Finally, if i grow in a room but i dont have ventilation, just a light and a couple fans do you think i will be fine, or should i always have a window open for circulation?
> ...


Thanks for the kind words about my grow, the light is a 1000w hps "xtrasun" brand ballast, the bulb is a sylvania, i think its called lumilex or something like that. I got it at a discount price from a friend who had to bail on a grow after less than a month. Which leads me to my next point, take your time and read,read,read before you so much as think about growing. You'll need plenty of ventilation, and windows are not the preferred method, they vary too much in temperature, will let odours out, and will let pests in. You really have to go to the growFAQ and read it end to end, and THEN go watch all the videos you can.
I say spend some time in the plant problems section of this site and just watch all the grows going to shit because of lack of knowledge and preparedness. 
Good luck!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 30, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> great grow u got goin look like u kno what u doin


thanks, I'd like to think i know what im doing, but theres so much to learn about all this and constantly advancements, that i've really only hit the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Nov 1, 2008)

My weed got dressed up for halloween.









Did a lil trimming the other day.















And of course a couple of the flower room.










Thats pretty much it. Got my PH issues under control but my vegging gals are getting huge, problem is i wont have room in the flower space for at least a few more weeks, looks like i'll be growing some 7 foot basement monsters this time around, maybe i'll get my 400 hps going as some supplimental lighting.
Anyhow crew, thats it for now. Thanks for all the positive comments, it always feels great to know you're creating something beautiful.
Happy growing y'all!


----------



## giantart (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh that we had basements where i live. I would never leave home!


----------



## drynroasty (Nov 6, 2008)

Very nice my northern friend.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Nov 6, 2008)

drynroasty said:


> Very nice my northern friend.


Cheers neighbor! I'll burn one for you.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Nov 17, 2008)

Time for a little pic-update.
Heres the flowering room as of a half hour ago.
























oh and a batch of clones or something...


----------



## farmer#1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice grow, i like tha fat buds!


----------



## JLStiffy (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey,
I built my own carbon filter and I used a full charcol bag that you can buy at a grow shop; which carries these charcol bags to refill the carbon filters. The bag fills the biggest carbon filter you can get. 
I hooked a six inch fan on by carbon filter that I built and after one month of Veg, Anyone who has smelt fresh weed before, will know that their is pot plants in the house.... I think if you were to try and cover it up, use' the carbon filter and something else such as a fragrance odor control.. I am going to post a theard about oudor controll to see what people have found works.. 
I have to deal with a landlord comming over every month collecting my rent, so it's very important for me to have no odor.. I usually run 40 plants with 3 weeks veg.. You can kinda go figure with that knowledge how well the filter will work for u... (btw) it dont work when there is res production lol..


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 15, 2008)

Its chopping time!!!

































Long story short things are changing, including my grow, im going shopping on tuesday for a bubble cloner and some flood tables, more lights, pumps and all the other accoutrements required to go hydro SOG. Stay tuned for mind blowing stuff!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 15, 2008)

SpruceZeus said:


> Stay tuned for mind blowing stuff!!!


Man that looks TASTY!!!!!!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 16, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Man that looks TASTY!!!!!!


Thank you kindly, i assure you it really, really is!!!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 16, 2008)

hey zeus...very nice grow...sounds like it going to get better after u go shoping!!..nice buds...good luck be safe and peace..


----------



## grodrowithme (Dec 16, 2008)

What dtrain did you grow to het the purple buds


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 17, 2008)

grodrowithme said:


> What dtrain did you grow to het the purple buds


its all bagseed, my dad tossed me about 100 beans of what he told me was good smoke, i've had to pull a few hermies, but for the most part this strain has treated me great.
Personally i find the more compact rounded lime green bud pheno is the one that really gets me blasted, but the purple has great bag appeal and a really strong perfumey scent.
but there are a million purple strains out there, any seed bank has at least a couple.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 18, 2008)

Heres a couple uninspiring shots of my op, note the lack of plants in it, due to some bullshit, i was under the impression i was shutting down for a while. Well, bullshit is sorted and now i'll have to start everything fresh after this harvest.











GH Cheese is by far frostier, earlier than ive ever seen in a plant, its only about 4 weeks into flower and the trichomes are just stacked on top of each other. Not to mention this shit smells like fucking cheese, imagine parmesean mixed with a real sour weedy smell, amazing, i've got a cutting from this plant and im germing a seed, but i'm gonna order some more beans of this just because im so damn impressed with it.









CHEEEEEEEEEEESE!!!!!!!!

oh and also i just went and spend hundreds of dollars on gear the other day too.




Cooltube and reflector!!!




80 site aerocloner









got some hydroton





And a couple 2x4 hydro tables and rez's.
All in all is been an expensive couple days, but my word am i gonna grow some fucking dope now!!!!


----------



## Grow it and roll it! (Dec 21, 2008)

Hoooly Shit, I'm subscribed. I can't wait to see what you do with hydro! Please keep up the great work, its inspiring!


GIARI


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 24, 2008)

holy shit i have arrived at olympus!

subscribed.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jan 3, 2009)

Some purple gals i chopped today!





























































Smells fucking fantastic.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow man...just...wow.

What brand of bulb do you use? What nutes?

Nice gro m,an you are a zen master!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jan 3, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Wow man...just...wow.
> 
> What brand of bulb do you use? What nutes?
> 
> Nice gro m,an you are a zen master!


Cheers. Thanks for the kind words.
Bulb is a sylvania Lumilux 1000w hps. Nutes are FHD's Holland's secret, bada-bing bada-bang bada-bloom, budstart, carbo-blast and the heavies. 
I am pretty far from a zen master. 
You wouldn't say that if you saw me at the harware store today trying to buy hydroponics fittings and avoid questions from the overhelpful (but still useless) staff. 
"I need a 3\4" male-male valve"
"what is it you're trying to do?"
"uh... gotta go."
Heres a picture of my rat Splinter. She's alot more zen than me.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 4, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Cheers. Thanks for the kind words.
> Bulb is a sylvania Lumilux 1000w hps. Nutes are FHD's Holland's secret, bada-bing bada-bang bada-bloom, budstart, carbo-blast and the heavies.
> I am pretty far from a zen master.
> You wouldn't say that if you saw me at the harware store today trying to buy hydroponics fittings and avoid questions from the overhelpful (but still useless) staff.
> ...


Hahahaha nice rat man!

Yeah I am lucky I have a grow shop right down the street that's ran by a guy that looks like he is from the 420 district in amsterdam


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jan 4, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Hahahaha nice rat man!
> 
> Yeah I am lucky I have a grow shop right down the street that's ran by a guy that looks like he is from the 420 district in amsterdam


Don't get me wrong, i too have a skeezy hydro shop close to home. But all too often they just dont have the parts i need. So in comes the giant orange place.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 4, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Don't get me wrong, i too have a skeezy hydro shop close to home. But all too often they just dont have the parts i need. So in comes the giant orange place.


Yeah that's why I roll in the dirt...so much more simple!


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Feb 13, 2009)

+rep for this basement.... check my jounal...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice purps Spruce!!!!

Hey Jesse... nice to see you around these parts... 

Just figured I'd present another photo update...

Things are going well in the land of Gypsies... finally established a nice rotation...

Click on the red square and enjoy...



GypsyBush said:


> Well... here goes another Photo Update....


----------



## h8popo (Feb 14, 2009)

sweet set up. some nasty lookin bud... and dude whats on that sandwich, that just made me hungry as fuck.


----------



## LandofZion (Feb 14, 2009)

Keep postin man. Beautiful garden


----------



## SpruceZeus (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words, its alot of work and it feels really good to be told i'm doing well, you people are awesome!!! 

Unfortunately things had to come to almost a stop for a while so i'm only now clawing my way back to having any amount of plants.

Got a real nice elicent 6" fan, fucking amazing!!! Almost silent, only the WOOOOOOSH of a ton of air moving at a good clip. It was a little pricey, but assuming it lasts a while, well worth it.










Also moved my setup around, alot more room to move around now.
Got the cooltube up and running, just open ended for now, but may be adding another light in the future and with that comes another cooltube.





I just have to say, if you're having any sort of heat issues, the answer is COOLTUBE!!! It is amazing how much of a difference it makes! I can put my hand on the middle of the tube after its been running for hours, and its barely warm!!! amazing! 





f





Finally got all my bottles of fancy magic juice on a shelf, it may not seem like a big deal to you, but trust me, i needed to. It was just getting everywhere.






here be the one feminized GH church gal i got to germ, not sure what i'm gonna do with this.




A little slow to start, but seems to be picking up.

The 9 Nirvana White Rhino that have survived, freshly topped! 
another 2 weeks or so until they are clone ready.





I Got my Aerocloner knockoff up and running.





And heres what it looks like inside, with apologies to my camera.





COOOOOL HUH? 
And of course, an update on Arjans ultra haze #1. Who is almost at WEEK 14 OF 12\12 .





Having never grown a pure-ish sativa, i'm not positive, but i'd say she has about 2 weeks left before harvest, anyone grown this strain? got any input?





The trichs are tiny, but they are there in abundance. I really keep changing my mind about this strain, shes happy and big, but holy god, its on WEEK 14!! but i guess we'll see soon enough, the quality of the smoke vs. my impatience. From what i hear about this bud it should be a close one. It did win the CC last year (or maybe the year before)

Anyhow, i'm gonna stop rambling and get back to work, Another couple weeks and i should have those hydro tables up and running, then ill really have my work cut out for me. Oh well, it is worth it!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 17, 2009)

mmmmmm Zeus those all look yummy, especially the purples! Watching your Arjan's Ultra Haze #1 grow will give me inspiration and a puddle of drool collected at my feet. I hope I can pull off buds nearly as amazing as yours. Quick question, for outdoor organic growth, I've decided to go with FF setup. Ocean Forest for the whole thing and nutes from FF accordingly. I also have from April - on to grow as tall as possible outside. I plan on digging holes and tilling the soil until fit, then pouring the Ocean Forest into the hole with some perlite and molasses for the flowering stage. There will be 5 female Ultra Haze #1, 10 Female NL x Skunk and the free 10-11 seeds I got from attitude.

Anyone have any ideas on how much total I could get? I refuse to believe I can get 1000 grams from these bad boys outside, that's just ludicrous. I've estimated 500-600 TOPS, but then again I'm completely new at this. 

Great plants though man, seriously props to you, everything is looking beautiful!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Feb 17, 2009)

rakuencallisto said:


> mmmmmm Zeus those all look yummy, especially the purples! Watching your Arjan's Ultra Haze #1 grow will give me inspiration and a puddle of drool collected at my feet. I hope I can pull off buds nearly as amazing as yours. Quick question, for outdoor organic growth, I've decided to go with FF setup. Ocean Forest for the whole thing and nutes from FF accordingly. I also have from April - on to grow as tall as possible outside. I plan on digging holes and tilling the soil until fit, then pouring the Ocean Forest into the hole with some perlite and molasses for the flowering stage. There will be 5 female Ultra Haze #1, 10 Female NL x Skunk and the free 10-11 seeds I got from attitude.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on how much total I could get? I refuse to believe I can get 1000 grams from these bad boys outside, that's just ludicrous. I've estimated 500-600 TOPS, but then again I'm completely new at this.
> 
> Great plants though man, seriously props to you, everything is looking beautiful!


First off, thanks for the kind words. Secondly dont count on the attitudes freebees to even germinate, let alone produce.
Sounds like you've got the right idea, However i find using a plant carb suppliment, even though its more expensive, is a far better option than using molasses. If you really want those AUH#1s to produce for you, start them inside. Hell start em now. This bigger they are when they go out there, the heartier they will be and the more they will produce.'
I feel its never a good idea to count your bud before its in the bag, but with some good veg time you can get the breeders estimates.
Having said that, I hope you're in a more tropical region, theres no way this long flowering sativa will even come close to finishing in a place where it snows in october. I'm on week 14 of 12\12 and she still has a couple weeks. If you have the patience and climate for her though, she promises to be something really special.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 17, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> First off, thanks for the kind words. Secondly dont count on the attitudes freebees to even germinate, let alone produce.
> Sounds like you've got the right idea, However i find using a plant carb suppliment, even though its more expensive, is a far better option than using molasses. If you really want those AUH#1s to produce for you, start them inside. Hell start em now. This bigger they are when they go out there, the heartier they will be and the more they will produce.'
> I feel its never a good idea to count your bud before its in the bag, but with some good veg time you can get the breeders estimates.
> Having said that, I hope you're in a more tropical region, theres no way this long flowering sativa will even come close to finishing in a place where it snows in october. I'm on week 14 of 12\12 and she still has a couple weeks. If you have the patience and climate for her though, she promises to be something really special.


Hrm that could be a problem, I'm in New England.. I was sort of under the impression when I bought them though, since my last frost date will be on 4/20  I plan on dropping them in a week after just to be safe. That gives me, say March 1st to start the germination and seedlings, then near the end of the month I'd throw em outside. 

Are you suggesting I won't have a significant change in lighting in the Northern Hemisphere? We didn't get our first snow till about a week after Thanksgiving this year, but I know it gets colder and colder near the end of October.

Shit..... I am conflicted. I want to grow outdoors for the huge crop and yield, but I don't want to plant them if nature's not going to produce buds


----------



## SpruceZeus (Feb 25, 2009)

rakuencallisto said:


> Hrm that could be a problem, I'm in New England.. I was sort of under the impression when I bought them though, since my last frost date will be on 4/20  I plan on dropping them in a week after just to be safe. That gives me, say March 1st to start the germination and seedlings, then near the end of the month I'd throw em outside.
> 
> Are you suggesting I won't have a significant change in lighting in the Northern Hemisphere? We didn't get our first snow till about a week after Thanksgiving this year, but I know it gets colder and colder near the end of October.
> 
> Shit..... I am conflicted. I want to grow outdoors for the huge crop and yield, but I don't want to plant them if nature's not going to produce buds


Thats a toughie...
I dont want to tell you not to grow these beans outside, because they are cup winning genetics, and something pretty special. I'm really just not sure if they'll finish.
I'm not really an outdoor grower though. My knowledge is pretty limited when it comes to the sun. Maybe you'll be fine.
Anyhow, chopped my first AUH a few days back. i'll post a link here when i do the smoke\grow report.
In any event, good luck and happy growing.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Feb 25, 2009)

AND ON THE SEVENTH DAY, GOD SAID 
"LET THERE BE ROOTS!"





KABLAMMO!!!





So, on my first run i can comfortably say that i will never use rockwool again. Its always too wet, too dry, well no more fucking around.
7 days from cut to roots is pretty damn good by me. I'll probably let these gals go another week and then nestle 'em in hydroton and throw them into the Ebb&Flow tables. 





Woohoo!!!





Picked up an ODORSOK today. I've heard mixed things but its cheap so i figure what the hell. Also if i find its not effective i can always fill it full of carbon. I'll keep you all filled in when i have made up my mind on this product.





Heres the reflector i picked up today for my 400 hps, I intend to have my flood tables under the 1000 and use this lamp for mother plants, sativas, and experiments. It's pebbled chrome, all of my othe reflectors are painted gloss white so it should be interesting to see if theres any difference. I do have to say, this one looks more reflective.





Heres some Arjans ultra haze and SpuceZeus Mothers that are being flowered under the cooltube (for now.)





Another angle. I suspect that one of these plants may be a clone of a hermie, so i'm keeping a viglant eye out for balls so i can pull that entire bloodline from here.
I HATE HERMIES!!! They have no place in my garden. I've had too much seedy garbage weed to ever tolerate them again.





Hermies end up in the trash. That is where they belong. (unless you're breeding feminized seeds. In which case, genetic herms are useless anyhow.)





Heres a nice arjans ultra haze top, 3 weeks in, only 12 to go. 





Theres no reason for posting it, I just like this picture.





Heres my White Rhinos. As soon as the cloner is free i'll take a buttload of cuttings from these ones. Then flower out the mamas (and papas ) and sex them. 




Heres something kinda cool, shows you how resiliant marijuana is.
A couple weeks back i culled a stretchy seedling, chopped it in half and just left the carcass on an unused flood table in my flowering room. about 6' from the light.





And sure enough, Look at the little bastard. Somehow still alive and budding.





Hasnt seen water in weeks, you can see in the top right of the photo where it was cut in half, and still bud. What a wonderful plant.





My Local hydro shop dude gave me this flower booster to try out, he said it works better than anything out there, i couldnt find anything about it on the net. (a google search of "crazy bud" just gets me distracted)
Anyone heard of this?
I'll give it a shot in lieu of the heavies next harvest and see if i notice a difference. In any event, sounds pretty promising.





Here is my reflector graveyard. Its pretty sad, also very telling.
Parabolic reflectors are useless.
Vertical mounted lights are only usefull in vertical grows, which i have not been doing.
Would not reccommend either of these for any purpose.

Alright i'm getting pretty longwinded here, i'll leave y'all with a couple pictures of my animals.





Hoot the newt.





Crackers the rat, fighting off the dastardly sharpie.





Kim Jong Eel and Easy-Eel.

Thats it for now. off to smoke some Arjan's ultra haze.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Feb 26, 2009)

here is the link to my arjan's ultra haze smoke report.


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 26, 2009)

mmmm lookin yummy my good friend +rep ... 

check out my cab


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 26, 2009)

dusty26 said:


> mmmm lookin yummy my good friend +rep ...
> 
> check out my cab


Noice job on the Haze my man, must have been really hard being patient that whole time. I've decided to go with Mandala's Satori and just save the Ultra Haze for an indoor grow I might do once I go to school in FL in the fall.


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking good keep it up....


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 28, 2009)

BAYAREAMEDICAL said:


> Looking good keep it up....


what this dude said.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 3, 2009)

My ladies just got a shot of budstart yesterday and they're starting to open up a bit.





Heres a shot from below, showing how bloody thick these bushes are. I'm going to have to prune soon.





And into the Veg room.





These white rhinos are stupid bushy and starting to get a little tall for my liking, I should really have cloned and put them into flower by now, but the cloner is occupied and i'm waiting on my TDS meter before i put the clones onto the flood tables, I should have it in the next day or 2.





As you can see the clones are rooted nicely. 





This is the only one that is kinda shitty, and i'd still say it has roots. Another day and it'll be just fine.





Seeing as the rest of them have roots like this, i'm gonna call this round 100% success.





Here's an Arjans ultra haze thats starting to get pink pistils, its real pretty like.

Another day or two and i'll have the first table up and running. Exciting times!!!


----------



## Pot Is Yummy (Mar 3, 2009)

helmoid said:


> I love the winter, and I love canada. Ive been there many times for hunting/fishing etc. I also love the fact that I can get cuban Cigars. I hope that one day I have the resources and ability to Live in Canada, but the biggest problem would be where to move to. I'll have to do some reasearch but thank you for your response, It has encouraged me.


I might reccomend saskatchewan as a possibility, housing is pretty cheap right now, the small town cops can be pretty awesome, really tollerant and what not...Although some new city cops got shipped out to my area, they're total dicks, i should slash their tires. Anyways i hope you make the move.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 4, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/168507-lets-talk-aerocloners.html
Heres an aerocloner thread i'm attempting to start.


----------



## LiftUrVibration (Mar 4, 2009)

Zeus. nice grow... thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## LandofZion (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the post. Roots are looking great


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 4, 2009)

noiiiiceee I've got some AUH#1 being germinated right this moment. Can't wait to grow this amazing strain!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 5, 2009)

Where'd all my clones go?





(all except a mother from each SZ and all the AUH#1s which will be dirt-grown)

Oh here they are.
\





It seems sort of wrong to just be crammin' these bitches in hyroton without any sort of root support, but everyone tells me they'll latch on after a couple days of hand watering.





Here they are under the 1k with a bunch of mamas.
Tomorrow i will take cuts off all my white rhinos and put all the moms under my 400hps for sexing, and budding purposes.
I'm watching these girls like a hawk for any signs of stress. I'll probably give them a shot of super b+ tonight before lights out.

I'm now a hydroponic gardener.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 6, 2009)

As promised i took those clones today.
8 clones off of each of the 9 rhinos and one church.
The mamas are under 12\12 now, and a little thinner for their troubles.





Along with half a dozen AUH#1 clones.





I'm only keeping mothers in veg right now, along with a couple gems i've decided to take out of flowering and take cuts from when the time is right.





heres the thousand today, no big changes, the sog seems to be establishing itself nicely.





A bunch of stems... yknow, maybe its a waste of time dipping each one in cloning gel only to have it washed off ten seconds later.... 

And of course the star of todays show.





So _thats_ what 80 clones looks like. Kinda scary numbers for me, but i remind myself (and any law enforcement reading this) that its all personal and half of these are gonna be boys and discarded. (well, maybe if theres a strong male in there i'll put it aside for breeding purposes.)
Anyone who tells you its easy to grow dope, send them my way, sprucezeus could use a slave to scrub reservoirs and mix dirt and cut clones and program timers and generally do all the work.
Anyhow, after a hard days work I'm gonna go smoke the last nug of my GH? cheese, i've had it curing for months saving it for a special occasion, nows as good a time as any.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 6, 2009)

I just realised its not zeus' 1400w basement anymore, up to 1800 now.
I'll keep using this as my journal, but i'll do so feeling dishonest.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Spruce... 

Cheater... 

Just posted another tasty update...

Thought I'd drop by and invite you over... 

Cheers...


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 9, 2009)

holy crap 1800w now  

that's crazy man you must have beauts. I just ordered a 400w conversion, I plan on doing most of it outdoors, but start them indoors. Think my 3x3x10 closet will get too hot with 2 fans in there?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 12, 2009)

So far Of the 9 surviving White Rhinos, 5 have been confirmed as males and subsequently crammed in a trash bag along with all the clones taken from them.
3 confirmed females, and one mystery sex along with my feminized church and some AUH#1 clones are chillin under the 400.





Here we have the cloner, getting less full by the second it seems, funny, it was plants 4 through 8 that were males, so the middle is picked clean.





Heres the 1000 in all its glory, my hydro ladies have yellowed a fair bit in the last week, but i just got a new bluelab Truncheon TDS/EC meter, so i will be a little more comfortable cranking up the nutes now, hopefully rectifying my problem.





Heres a nice frosty SZ plant that is a potential mother for my tables, I was pretty set on using the best WR i could find for a mama, but alas, all my favorite growth was happening on males, and all i'm left with are some stretchy leggy girls. Its still early so i'm not counting this strain out, but i'm not as sure about it as i was before i grew any.

I Have to say, before this, i've only ever grown feminized seeds, both bagseed (all from the same bag) and greenhouse seeds. This has been my first experience with males, and frankly, i dont like it. I spent weeks and weeks vegging these plants, they took up valuable space in my veg room and ate up a bunch of soil and nutes, only to find out more than half of them are of no good to me (i'd like to breed, but just cannot justify another grow room in my house.) 
These nirvana girls are all over the fucking place, soo much phenotypical? variation, they've all gotten the same treatment, yet some are deficient, some are almost burnt, some short and squat (of course those were all boys ) and others leggy with looong internodal distance, there had better be some goddamn magic bud off at least one of these females, for all the hassles this strain has given me.

I think in the future i'll be ordering feminized seeds from top breeders. Spending $100 bucks at pick n mix, i can get some mothers from 4 or 5 great, _reputable_ strains and not have to worry about balls. I've still got a couple packs of cheapo seeds to grow out (KC brans' mango, Nirvana's jock horror), but i'm not going to bet the farm on them.
I'm sure that nirvana isn't _that_ bad and with some luck and some time you can find a good mama, but for my money, i'd rather pay the big bucks for a proven winner.

I think my next order is gonna look something like this

Barney's farm- sweet tooth
Big buddah- Cheisel
Greenhouse-supersilverhaze and lemon skunk
A couple feminized seeds of each along with the genetics i'm currently working and i should hopefully have a satisfactory gene pool to take from. 
I truly believe that simpler is better, but i like having a selection of jars to smoke from. The first time i went to my drawer and said "self, whats it gonna be, some cheese? maybe a little arjan's ultra haze? some SZ?" I knew that i could never go back to buying some nameless (or made up) variety of poorly cared for, mediocre pot. 
Well unfortunately since that day, i've run out of pot, and been forced to call up a dealer and buy some. Sure it was good enough, and i've spent way more on growing (so far) than i do on a bag, but the worst part for me is the criminal element. The guy i buy from isn't gangster or anything, but the guy above him might be, and i dont want to contribute anything to this culture of violence and shady deals, short weights and all the rest.
Marijuana is very important for me, not just as a medicine or a recreational tool (trust me, its both!), but as a spiritual aid, as something that brings me closer to the planet. Its one of the only products i use that comes straight from the supply to me (when im' growing it anyhow.) 
Thats why the direction this country is going in scares the living shit out of me.
Bill C-26 is introducing marditory minimums for growing pot.
A first offence of a single, beautiful, usefull, harmless plant, gets you a minimum of 6 months in jail.
Now, I'm kinda a hippie, i dont like violence, or having to carry myself with alot of testosterone oozing from every pore. So i'm pretty sure that prison is not a place i'd like to find myself. Which brings me to a serious fork in the road.
So heres hoping this shit doesnt pass. 

Whoah, honey oil fuelled rant anyone?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lol...its funny what the honey makes come out...

Well all I can say man is take precautions and do your best. When you're on your death bed, will you look back and regret that you stopped for fear of jail time?

That's a heavy handed question, but it puts things into perspective, eh?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 17, 2009)

So its been almost 2 weeks since i got the first hydro table up a running.
I've definately learned that you need _well_ established clones to go straight to hydroton. It so happens that the poorest clones put on the table are in fact, the poorest plants





My EC is at 1.3 and the PH drifted up almost a full point from 5.7 to 6.5, i added a little PHdown to rectify this. Apparently (so one person told me) light will affect your PH. Its the first i've ever heard of this, but i'd love some confirmation if anybody knows.





The Nirvana White Rhinos are sexed, final tally: 10 seeds germinated, one culled early on for wimpy start, 5 males, 4 females (assuming i dont get any sneaky hermie bitches.) I'm not terribly impressed, although one pheno (my WR#3) is a bit bushier than the rest and has cloned a fair bit quicker than any of the others, so we may have a mama yet. Until its finished, cut, dried and cured i'll keep all the genetics going, cause hey, you never know which one is gonna be okay and which one is gonna amazing.





I like this shot 
Heres a couple macros of the spruce zeus buds about 4 1/2 weeks in.










I'm really glad i've found some quality mothers from this strain, there are 3 unique phenos that have lemon-skunky, sour-berry, and perfumey smells respectively. Also the perfumey one turns purple late into flower, and who doesnt like a puple dope plant? 
Seriously, I need some pollen from a breeding quality male. I thought about keeping one of the WR males for breeding purposes, but i'm really not sold on that strain, and i dont want to breed inferior seeds, when i do it, i will do it right.

Anyhow, these bitches stink all to high hell, so i hooked up the odorsok





It has definately reduced the Odours to the point where you can't smell my plants from oudside the basement, but they are still very much a part of the scent profile down there. I think i may tinker with this thing either by adding a sleve where i can put more carbon, or just cram it full of ona gel and dryer sheets. When i have a flowering room full of mature plants its really gonna stink up in here.  alas the price we pay...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 17, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> I just realised its not zeus' 1400w basement anymore, up to 1800 now.
> I'll keep using this as my journal, but i'll do so feeling dishonest.


Actually, 1864w if you count the flouros. 
Holy crap, it happens without even noticing.
I started growing with a donated 400w MH and an initial investment of maybe $30. 
I'm now thousands of dollars deep. (not that i'm complaining, i've only had to buy bags a few times since i've started, this grow feeds 3 heavy users with the potential to grow a pound+ every few weeks. (not that I ever get even close to that). Those kinds of numbers scare me though. This is a personal grow and if i had 160 plants going, it would be pretty fucking hard to prove that in a court of law. I guess i could show the judge my overflowing roach case and dozens of smoking pieces, but i'm pretty sure that would fall on deaf ears.

Anyhow, I'm stoned and using this journal as an outlet for my occasional paranoia that the man is ready to come knockin' and fuck my shit up. 
The fact is, i'm being more and more careful as time goes, but theres still this urge to be flamboyant about it. Sometimes i just wanna pass a joint around a room of friends and strangers and when someone comments as to to quality or flavour of the weed just jump up and be all "THATS RIGHT, I GREW THAT SHIT MOTHERFUCKER!!!" and then recieve appropriate kudos for said awesome weed.
Sadly, the legal state of cannabis dictates that it would be unwise to do this. So i have to settle for making the people closest to me constantly praise the undeniable excellence of said marijuana. 
I often wonder, for every Jorge or Marc Emery, how many people were stopped short? I guess if you want to attain the status of a cannabis celebrity you have two different options.

1. Be famous first, then tell the world. ie. Woody Harrelson. did cheers, became loved by many, Became outspoken marijuana advocate.
2. Fear not jail. Be Loud. Grow big and grow openly. Always be informing, make it your job to promote cannabis. ie. Marc Emery. Has been a opponent of censorship and a freedom fighter for years. He's done many natioinal tours, runs cannabis culture magazine and for ten years he ran a seed bank. Sadly, he is now facing extridition to the states for selling seeds, he could do ten years in prison, in a foiegn country for doing what it is I would like to do. This would probably be my fate if i went in that direction. Its a very thin line to walk. At what point do we all just say "alright, cut the shit, we all grow dope" I mean, theres millions of smokers out there, and who even knows how many growers.
In any event, eventually the shit might hit the fan, and if it does, i might make some noise.
If i got busted, I'd love to challenge the law itself, make alot ruckus, get a hotshot lawyer, make sure they have to work to convict me of anything. Theres a million different loopholes and wordings of laws that can be worked and beaten into the ground by a competent lawyer for a long time. 

Any way it goes, i think i'm content for a while to keep my head down, grow some great weed, share it with people close to me and bide my time. Someday i'm gonna be a Cannabis celebrity, but its not my time yet.



End transmission.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 19, 2009)

I started a how to thread detailing all they shit you'd have to buy to have my grow room. it is https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/174170-zeuss-how-grow-dope-q.html

Hopefully I will continue adding to it and build it into a right proper how to.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 19, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> I started a how to thread detailing all they shit you'd have to buy to have my grow room. it is https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/174170-zeuss-how-grow-dope-q.html
> 
> Hopefully I will continue adding to it and build it into a right proper how to.


Very nice Zeus, I'm going to check that out right now.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 21, 2009)

Heres the table today, all the happy ones are really happy, and the 2 sad ones are looking dead. Goes to show you, root your goddamn clones properly or else.


On the table i'm running 3 phenos of my house strain, trying to decide which one is a right proper mother for my sog. Only time will tell, they all root with similar speed and are pretty much just as vigorous.

My _house_ strain is called the spruce zeus.
I've been growing these genetics for some time now (since i started growing with any seriousness.)
originally feminized bagseed with about 20% hermies, I have narrowed it down to my 3 favorites. I'm just so torn over what to grow alot of.
Heres some shots of the 3 mothers,





I've nicknamed this one fruity,and it certainly lives up to that name. Its not as good a yielder as the other two but smells, and tastes so fucking sweet. It has many smaller trichs that stay white and never really amber off. It finishes in about 11 weeks in soil. The high from this bud is a very lucid 'clean' high with little burnout. Probably my favorite smoke of the bunch, very sour and a real crowd pleaser. but longest finishing time and smallest yield.





This one I've named Chunky and its the yielder of the bunch by a fair bit. If this were a commercial grow i would pick this pheno in a second. Thick buds that really swell and finish early. Big fat trichomes that are nice and amber at 9 weeks in soil. The calyxes on this girl swell up big time.
Strong skunky smell. The smoke from this one is pretty heavy, with lemon-skunky flavour that really expands in the lungs. Definitely a hard comedown from it too.
Pros- yield, bag appeal, flavour.
Cons- Very indica-y high that is not very functional. come down is pretty rough.





This one i've nick-named The Purple one. No guessing as to why its called that, later on in flower pretty much every leaf on this bitch turns a deep purple colour. It shows on the dried cured bud, but not as much as a "true" purple strain. In the last 2 weeks or so this one foxtails like mad, with chunky shoots coming out of everywhere. She yields somewhere in the middle of the pack, finishes in about 10 weeks with large perfume smelling buds that aren't peticularily dense or frosty but quite nice nonetheless. The smoke from this one is very flavourfull with hints of perfume, skunk and pine.
The high is fairly balanced, with a bit of a creeping spine chill, not as potent as the other two, but pretty good for those days when you're chain smoking joints and don't want to pass out at 5pm.

Three beautiful girls, One tough decision.
Not really a huge factor, but chunky sucks up nutes like mad whereas fruity and the purple one eat like birds and burn up if you dare feed them close to full strength.

I think its gonna come down to chunky and fruity.
I hate to call this the battle between quality and yield but it kinda equates to that.
Having said that, fruity is still not a bad yielder in the grand scheme of things and chunky definately doesn't lack flavour or potancy. I guess the thing to do is just bide my time, give each a turn on the tables and decide from there who is doing the best. After all its not like i'm gonna kill off any of these girls, they all have desireable traits and are the best 3 from probably 80 seeds. And i'm still going to have my soil grow, so if i decide i need to grow a bunch of each i can do that too. 
Also i have all these nirvana white rhinos that still might impress me yet. and the church, and some jock horror i just popped, and always arjans ultra haze aaaaand some KC mango seeds. aaaaaaand some attitude freebee powerskunks, which i probably won't grow in my garden, Ive heard too much about 16 week flowering times and insane stretch with little of the things true powerskunk is noted for (yield, potancy) Next time someone asks me for some of my genetics, thats what they're getting, enjoy your weed, in 6 months!!!! 






my mother room. Looking kinda empty right now, but not for long.


Anyways, when my grow's big problem is too many strains to choose from, i'm doin alright.

Happy growing y'all.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 23, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Heres the table today, all the happy ones are really happy, and the 2 sad ones are looking dead. Goes to show you, root your goddamn clones properly or else.
> 
> 
> On the table i'm running 3 phenos of my house strain, trying to decide which one is a right proper mother for my sog. Only time will tell, they all root with similar speed and are pretty much just as vigorous.
> ...


Man either way I've just achieved a new found respect for you Zeus. This is a lot of really good information and phenos, you're very blessed and keep thinking the way you're thinking! I look at it like this: Keep your head down and keep doing your thing, but tell one person that you trust more than anyone if you REALLY need to. It'll take off all the weight on your shoulders, but only if you feel you should (ie: best friend or spouse). 

Great great job on the plants though, that purple fan leaf is humongous and the "chunky" seems very tasty. +rep


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 29, 2009)

Took some pictures today.






Some clones i'm pruning into mothers.





A plant sitting in the table. Could stand to be lollipopped, but its so hard to bring myself to remove what accounts for half the growth on this girl.





The 400w hps. with plenty of plants under her.










A couple Arjan's Ultra Hazes I somehow managed to cook, despite feeding them very little. This strain hates food, the less i feed them, the happier they are. Also for sativas they really hate the heat!





Some SZ plants that should be ready to smoke right around 4\20!




















And one of a batch of weed cupcakes my lady friend made for me. Gotta get yourself a woman who bakes, especially if she bakes weed products.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 31, 2009)

Arjan's Ultra Haze #1, These girls were 3" clones a couple weeks ago, into 12\12 and all they've done is stretch right out, which is kinda strange because every other plant i've grow of this strain (other than the seed) has been pretty compact and stayed low. Oh well, gotta pay the sativa price for the sativa high. 





Here is my Nirvana White Rhino #4. Out of a pack of ten, one was culled as a slow growing seedling, and 5 were males. This is the only plant from a pack of ten with reasonable nodal spacing. I'll keep clones from the other 3 just in case they spit out some great bud, but i'm pretty skeptical. No smell yet from this strain and early trich production is minimal, but its early yet.





A Back against the wall shot of the flowering area. You can see the new oscillating fan i traded a friend a small aquarium for. Its really awesome, with a remote control and a "wind" setting, which sends random gusts of air every which way. I like It! I feel like it simulates the outdoors.





Hooray, Budshots!!!! This girl is getting closer, I can't wait to smoke this. The growroom stinks with a real heavy sour-citrus odour and everytime i'm in there i get weak in the knees.





And the purple lady. It might but that i'm easily impressionable, but i swear this girl smells like purple kool-aid.







I could seriously just spend hours and hours taking pictures of these plants, and have. I currently have about 20GBs of nothing but budshots. Some of them are really nice (for a 3 year old, point and shoot, consumer camera anyhow *Canon SD 630*) I need to start deleting ones that aren't that good, but i just can't bring myself to do it.
Maybe I have to start publishing a magazine, now that Cannabis Culture is out of print there is a niche open in the market


----------



## GuerillaGrower777 (Mar 31, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Awesome.... when I grow up, I want to grow buds like that....lol...
> 
> here are a few shots of my miniature garden...
> 
> ...



How'd you get your plants so short and bushy. That is exactly what I want to do


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 4, 2009)

Have a rip from my electric weed gun.










When you stop coughing and the smoke clears you can see that i've got both tables going now. I'm running 3 different rhino plants and the church in this new table, so i can get an idea as to which one will be for me.
Pretty exciting stuff. 
Some dumbass  (me) left the cloner off for several hours and the clones got all wilty, but they've popped back and should soon be as happy and healthy as the ladies next to them.










Seeing as the 1000w is all taken up now i have a few plants crammed under the 400w. I built a little poly-ed in frame because all my runoff was getting dangerously close to a ballast.

Heres a couple budshots.










So close to done, maybe 10-15 days.  I'm pretty excited for this gal ^ she smells so good and is as frosty as a january windshield.






And to finish this post, here is Crackers the rat eating a cracker. 
FYI for any rat owners\tokers out there: Marijuana is toxic to rats!!! Fotunately i was told before i got the rats (otherwise i'd be shooting the weed gun at them day and night). But i have a friend who learned the hard way and killed his rat.

Thats all for now


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 6, 2009)

Ive been snapping pictures like mad.





OH SHIT! BUSTED!
I catch the dog in the growroom sniffing at my sativas. He doesnt chew them, but his interest kinda scares me. I'd hate to come home to a ravaged growroom and a sick dog.






Heres a really cherry plant that I've been revegging for a month. Its only now starting to branch off. It looks really fucked up!!! It'll probably be another month or so before its healthy and ready to clone, but man is it gonna be worth it. This plant has the most sour disgusting-ly awesome smell. Just goes to show you though, that you should always take clones of plants before flowering them. You never know when you're gonna find the weed of your dreams, and revegging is way more of a bitch than snipping a clone.
In any event, moving on...





Here is a hermit crab, i'm sure that if i blew weed-smoke into the tank's air pump, it would kill all the inhabitants. Too bad.





Here is my church plant, shes growing so fast and strong, i cant keep up feeding it.





here is the soil flowering area, its pretty full.





The Hydro soldiers are standing at attention.





They are really really green. I didnt know weed could be so green, its almost blue!!!





An almost ready sprucezeus plant, maybe a week or so left.





I've been flushing for a few days, nothing but PHed water from here on out.





A realy fruity stink.





This is probably my favorite shot of the day. I love this knobby purple bitch.

Only two weeks until 4/20. My friends are gonna have a good one this year, I promise.


----------



## bikeskill (Apr 7, 2009)

nice grow, if your rat gets lonely my ball python would like to chill with him some time................................


----------



## Mammath (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey Spruce, how are ya mate?
Just dropping in for the first time and I'm liken what I see. 
So many good grows goin on it takes time to catch up with everyone.
You gotta lot going on brother.
I envy all that space you have.
Haven't read through the whole thread yet so cant comment too much but...
Those buds that are almost ready look fucking amazing, and very nasty indeed.
Man they're gonna be good.
Well done + rep.


----------



## LandofZion (Apr 7, 2009)

Your dog even has that oh shit, i'm busted look.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for the kind words everyone!!!

Here is a couple trich shots.





They're both a little blurry, but you get the picture.





Standing on end.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 8, 2009)

This thread has been moved to the grow journal section (thanks Growtech)
I'm just giving it a bump.
Bumpty Bump!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 11, 2009)

Heres an update on my tables, its actually amazing how fast things are going. Everyone always says hydro is faster, but i never really bought it. Well, consider it bought. These girls are pushing out stupid frosty clumps of pistils. 

Also i chopped a couple plants today.





Should be nice and dry for 420.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 11, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Heres an update on my tables, its actually amazing how fast things are going. Everyone always says hydro is faster, but i never really bought it. Well, consider it bought. These girls are pushing out stupid frosty clumps of pistils.
> 
> Also i chopped a couple plants today.
> 
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous man. Superb. I wish I could go to hydro, but I am in an APT.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 11, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous man. Superb. I wish I could go to hydro, but I am in an APT.


Thank you.

My 2cents, Hydro is a fuck of alot cleaner than soil. With alot less waste to dispose of. Water goes down the drain and I plan on reusing my hydroton. Theres nothing worse than realizing you have 20 garbage bags full of weed trash that you need to dispose of.





Having said that, i use 10x as many nutes as i used to growing exclusively in soil and use a ton of H202. Plus scrubbing reservoirs can get pretty hairy.





Having said THAT, i swear the plants in my tables are growing by the minute. One plant completely developed a full set of fan leaves overnight. Also these are very frosty, VERY early, which is sort of an unexpected bonus.










Having said that... There ain't nothin' wrong with soil.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 11, 2009)

Heres the free shirt that came with my nutes.






Its my first time growing both these strains so i'm pretty interested in how they will fill out and finish. Its been 30 days since i put them under 12/12. Accounting for the fact that i chopped the shit out of them (8 clones per plant) they are about where i'd expect them to be.





Nirvana's White Rhino. #9





WR #4





GreenHouse's The Church. I'm liking this one for its bud formation and coffee and pepper smell.





A Purple Zeus bud peeking through the foliage.





a GIGANTIC Arjan's ultra haze #1 bud. A shame this strain stays sparse and never really fills out.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 12, 2009)

IMO, the SZ is the best looking out of the bunch.

This inspires me to get some primo genetics. You are went with Attitude right?

I hear good things, but I am still nervous about overseas orders. Did you take any precautions you could share?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 12, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> IMO, the SZ is the best looking out of the bunch.
> 
> This inspires me to get some primo genetics. You are in the US right?
> 
> I hear good things, but I am still nervous about overseas orders. Did you take any precautions you could share?


I'm in Canada actually.

When i order seeds i have seperate trusted, non weed growing friends use their Credit cards and addresses respectively. I've ordered seeds "stealth" and regular bubble wrap in an envelope, for my money, the stealth isnt worth it.
If possible order seeds from a company in the UK, much less suspicious than envelopes coming from Holland (IMHO)


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 12, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> I'm in Canada actually.
> 
> When i order seeds i have seperate trusted, non weed growing friends use their Credit cards and addresses respectively. I've ordered seeds "stealth" and regular bubble wrap in an envelope, for my money, the stealth isnt worth it.
> If possible order seeds from a company in the UK, much less suspicious than envelopes coming from Holland (IMHO)



Thanks for the info!

Yeah, I realized you were in Canada when I remembered the name of the thread....I tried to edit my post before I looked too retarded but you're fast, for a stoner 

Did you order with attitude? I assume they are based in the UK then?

Thanks again SZ


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 12, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Yeah, I realized you were in Canada when I remembered the name of the thread....I tried to edit my post before I looked too retarded but you're fast, for a stoner
> 
> ...


No worries friend,
Yeah, i've ordered from the attitude as well as pick n' mix seeds. Both located in the jolly ole UK.
If you like generic looking t-shirts then get the attitude t shirt stealth. But dont count on their freebee seeds to be worth a damn.
I have a couple seedbanks on my list to try still
https://www.seedboutique.com/store/
http://www.peakseedsbc.com/ordering.htm


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 12, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> No worries friend,
> Yeah, i've ordered from the attitude as well as pick n' mix seeds. Both located in the jolly ole UK.
> If you like generic looking t-shirts then get the attitude t shirt stealth. But dont count on their freebee seeds to be worth a damn.
> I have a couple seedbanks on my list to try still
> ...


I want to order Dutch Passion Blueberry and White Widow. Will they ship them from the UK then, I assume, even though they are dutch? I found that brand on their site...

I could call them, but I am scared to even do that. The US is, as I am sure you are aware, no Canada, if you get my meaning.


----------



## ShLuBsTeR (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey zeus , ive been watching this thread for a while, and i must say, im very impressed with your setup!

Lotsa respect


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 13, 2009)

ShLuBsTeR said:


> Hey zeus , ive been watching this thread for a while, and i must say, im very impressed with your setup!
> 
> Lotsa respect


Hey thanks very much!
I put alot of love and hard work into my grow and it feels great to hear nice things about it.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 15, 2009)

The Church, looking quite resinous for 1 month into flower.





On The SZ#3 The Trichs are stracked up even on the stems of the fan leaves





And Arjan's Ultra Haze looks stupid fucked up as usual. I'm starting to think its actually the shitty fucked up genetics rather than my poor growing skills.





Every bloody time, about 8 weeks into flower she just starts this stupid stretch. I've heard dropping the lights-on to 10 hours would solve this, but i dont have a seperate room to do that, so i'll just have to deal.

More Proof of the AUH#1s stupid genes.





This fan leaf looks like its mama took LSD during pregnancy.


----------



## Mammath (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah I think your right mate. I've seen so many fucked up GHSC sativa strains on RIU.
It's definitely not your growing.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 15, 2009)

Only a month into flower on that church??

How long do your plants stretch and such before they start budding?

Wow. My plants are 4 weeks and 2 days into flower and they just started producing crystals, having started real budding following the cessation of stretching.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 15, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Only a month into flower on that church??
> 
> How long do your plants stretch and such before they start budding?
> 
> Wow. My plants are 4 weeks and 2 days into flower and they just started producing crystals, having started real budding following the cessation of stretching.


after going back and looking, its closer to 5 weeks on the church.
Its usually a week or two of stretching for me, depending on strain. 
These are on day 40 of 12\12 straight from clone





And so are these.


----------



## BARBI (Apr 17, 2009)

Plus rep m8, you speak wise words and i hear what your saying. The yanks have it so tough man, i just watched that documentary, Grass. 1999... Wow, the Govenrment back then , namely Arnslinger... Fucked weed for everyon, Make you scared to grow tat beautiful plant... cause you going to spending a few months to years, in company of Z Murderers, Rapists, etc etc and God knows what else..

Its all wrong were's the justice in that.. I make reference to alchol, Kills thousands threw accidents and acting like inadolecant twats!! Would you rather stumble across a group of stoners 1am in the morning. or a group of Drunks.... I need not answer, although i am worried about the stoners fleecing me of any food content i may have on me, or time.. I may get wrapped up in a deep meaningful conversation. 

And we couldnt have that.. 

What violent creatures we humble stoners are.. 

Sorry man, ive read your journel from start to finish, sounds like you ad a problem earlier with a loud mouth mate you couldnt help telling, whether that the case or not, keep you chin up bro, you have a talent for the weed, and it seems to like you... 

I belive in doing what you thinks feels right and have no regrets.. 

Peace , Keep Safe


----------



## BARBI (Apr 17, 2009)

Just my 2 cents to add to a picture m8... Your post 123 above, Picture 3.... 

I have had this previously, i dont grow anymore, but i grew a Mongolian Indica a few years back, i know diferent genes and what not, But after 6 weeks flower, i had to go on holiday for 2 weeks.. So i flushed, lifted lights above what id like to.. And left them on timers... 

To my dismay, upon returning from holiday i realized i had left them on a 24/24 the light never went off. These were deep in flower 6 weeks.. And they looked just like yours did, the Bud didnt form properly. Them strange leaves we can see where all over it, and it stretched out. It looks exactly like your beauty does mate.

Now i dont have an answer to that, but it wasnt good for my plant, nor the bud.. And it was near unsmokable.. Now i can clearly see your 5 times the grower i am.. + rep.. But i thought you'd like to hear that... 6 weeks into flower they went back into veg on my wrong doing...for 2 weeks.

Hope alls well.

sorry for double post.. chaps.


----------



## Readyman (Apr 17, 2009)

Def not your growing man!!!! Very nice other than the silly one...much respect!!


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Apr 17, 2009)

nice grow man


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 17, 2009)

I wish my plants looked like that! They are 32 days into flower. Just posted pics. Wanna come take a look and tell me what you think? 



SpruceZeus said:


> after going back and looking, its closer to 5 weeks on the church.
> Its usually a week or two of stretching for me, depending on strain.
> These are on day 40 of 12\12 straight from clone


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Apr 17, 2009)

she's a beauty nice job


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow, you folks are all so kind. Much love and fatties to all of you.



Speaking of kind...






The soil area is full of it.





White Rhino #1 This Pheno took forever to take root and stretched the fuck out for the first 2 weeks of 12/12 , i've been bending and training trying to get light to the lower buds. She looks alright, and is the furthest along, but unless the final product blows me away, i dont imagine this will be the keeper.





White Rhino 2 & 3 (pretty much identical) These girls were the quickest to clone and the most vigorous growers of the bunch. Average frost level with multiple smaller budsites, this stuff would be a real hassle to trim alot of. Having said that, i like the way this stuff has grown so far.





White Rhino #4. Pretty fert sensitive, but the biggest, frostiest nugs of the bunch. This one was in the middle of the road as far as cloning time. It looks like it might be a slightly longer flowering pheno than the rest. (based on the amount of white pistils and the fact that its still expanding) But thats alright with me if it puts out some good stuff.

All of the Rhinos have a pretty interesting odour. I would describe it as being kind of plastic-y. But much more pleasant than that sounds.






The Church, looking pretty fly. I definately will do a full run of these girls. With a real spicey peppery somewhat skunky smell, it makes my mouth water.






....and on to the tables. One of my pumps keeps coming disconnected from the hose when it turns on and it is driving me mad. Fortunately i've been checking on it, and its only missed one feeding, but this is a real pissoff. I need some sort of hose clamp that won't corrode in my reservoir. Anyone have any ideas??? I've already tried zip-ties, to no avail.





Despite the horrible way i treat my plants, they seem to have forgiven me.





The purple zeus (#2) is pushing out tufts of hair and looking pretty wacky.





Some of the SZ#1s look like fucking velvet they're so textured with trichomes.





I actually thought this one was growing mold around the leaf edges.





But closer inspection leaves me breathing a sigh of relief, and a chuckle of joy.

I'm really quite sold on this hydroponics thing. Once you're set up, it really is about the same amount of work to keep it going. Albeit far more expensive. I've been foreced to upgrade to the big jugs of nutes. Something that wouldnt play well with a judge i'm trying to convince of the personal nature of my grow. But what can i say? I like having alot of weed. 










Splinter and Crackers, through dirty glass.






Heres my jar i've been curing in anticipation of 4/20. All i can say is, its gonna be a good day to be around me. Brownies and cookies and blunts galore.


----------



## bubblegumwidow (Apr 18, 2009)

wish I lived in muthaf***in canada! I'm stuck in a goddam twisted version of george orwells 1984 known as u.s.a. and couldnt hope to have the boldness of your setup. which really sucks cause you seem to take full advantage of space and light and are turning out some SWEET lookin buds brudda! and might I say good taste on selection of strains. I love white rhino cause so much is unknown about it and there are usually several distinct phenotypes when grown and your setup is a true example of that. keep makin me salivate!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 19, 2009)

bubblegumwidow said:


> wish I lived in muthaf***in canada! I'm stuck in a goddam twisted version of george orwells 1984 known as u.s.a. and couldnt hope to have the boldness of your setup. which really sucks cause you seem to take full advantage of space and light and are turning out some SWEET lookin buds brudda! and might I say good taste on selection of strains. I love white rhino cause so much is unknown about it and there are usually several distinct phenotypes when grown and your setup is a true example of that. keep makin me salivate!


Sadly right now we have a conservative government that is trying to push manditory minimums for even a single plant. But at the same time the liberals introduced a bill to decriminalize possesion, so i dont know whats what anymore. But in any event my brazen streak of greenthumbary may soon be cut short. I'd rather not draw any undue attention when they start cracking the whip.
Having said that, i've got a carbon filter going, and my grow area is seperate from the rest of the house, you would have to be snooping around to find it. I've had the meter reader come into the room adjacent to it and not say anything, though i must admit that was a pretty stressfull pararnoid experience. Sometimes the smell just permeates everything. 

I'm not yet satisfied witht he strains i'm growing. To date, the best overall plants for me have been the original bagseed genetics i've been growing since day one of my horticultural adventure. But i've yet to find a real #1 cherry plant. GH cheese was pretty close, but i shat the bed with clones in rockwool and managed to lose that strain. (never again, thanks to the aerocloner)
I really love the high from Arjans Ultra Haze #1, but the one pheno i've got of it is stupid retarded and takes 15-16 weeks to mature, and even then looks like a pile of garbage. I just threw my mother of that one under 12\12 today, an almost symbolic gesture of my disdain for hte growth of this plant. Like I said, amazing high, stupid growth. Thankfully i do have a second seed i planted and just absentmindedly threw into 12\12. I realized ther error of my ways about 3 or 4 weeks ago and have been revegging since, and its acting really dumb too, but i'll chalk that up to the stress of revegging rather than immediately discounting the genetics.

This is my first time growing WR, i've got nirvana's version, so its not the _real_ GreenHouse (or Shantibaba, depending who you ask) White Rhino. But alas, i'm giving it a shot, and so far its been kind of mixed. There is some real potential there, but none of them appear to be real producers (as advertised) Heck as long as it smokes good i'll sacrifice some yield.
I'm still hunting for my perfect plant. I'll know it when i find it. I still have Jock horror and KC mango on deck, but then i'm gonna order some higher end genetics. I've heard nothing but good things about serious seeds selections. Apparently you cant go wrong. Also i'm quite eager to try supersilverhaze, sweettooth, anything by mandala seeds and of course if i'm lucky enough to get my hands on them, any of the elite clone onlys going around. OG Kush, PPP, Sour Diesel etc.
So many strains, so little room.
I'm up to 1800w of light and contemplating a 400mh to compliment the flower room a bit and expand the spectrum. But i've gotta wait a while, this grow takes up too much of my money.

Anyways, i'm rambling now. 




Heres my badass new roachclips.


----------



## Mammath (Apr 19, 2009)

I think we all reach that stage Spruce...
It's just watts and space that slows us down... 

PS. Splinters and Crackers aren't in the washer are they? lol


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 19, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I think we all reach that stage Spruce...
> It's just watts and space that slows us down...


Time is the only solution. I can't bring myself to add anymore power to this grow. However i just found out my uncle has been growing since i was a wee one, and he claims to have a great NL#5 cut to throw my way (woohooo). I just need to learn to use ever damn square inch of light to the fullest and i'l have room for all the strains i want to be growing.


> PS. Splinters and Crackers aren't in the washer are they?


HAhahaha, nah they're cool, just chillin in the old cracked aquarium that has become their home. Although some days they stink enough that i would consider it!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 19, 2009)

what strain is in the jar curing?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 19, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> what strain is in the jar curing?


Thats my house brand bagseed i've been growing since day one. (i call it the sprucezeus) I've finally narrowed it down to 3 desireable phenotypes. (this is somewhat true, although i am currently revegging a plant i put in 12/12 from seed because it exibited a very sour "cheesy" smell early in flower. so you might say i have 4) The one in that jar is my "fruity" number 1. While its the lowest yielder of the bunch, it definately produces the most trichs and has the best overall flavour.

To this day, still the best weed in my garden.
Unfortunately (or fortunately) These bagseeds were feminized (With about a 15% hermie rate) So i dont have any boys to work with. So I just need to learn how to make feminized seeds and i'll be able to spread this one around. I'm more than happy cloning for myself until the cows come home. But i've had alot of people ask me for my genetics, and i'm a little paranoid about delivering clones, so seeds must be the answer. Not to mention i could play johnny weedseed and bring the streets of my city to life with a little creative planting.


Heres a couple shots of the same pheno. 










Kindly ignore my half-assed manicuring.


Sorry wish i could tell you it's so and so strain available at so and so seedbank. But alas, i'll keep you posted when i finally do breed this gal. (not for anything that would be against site rules of course, for informational purposes only.)


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 19, 2009)

looks good bro


----------



## CanWeDoBongLoads? (Apr 22, 2009)

Try Ice bro its real tasty and gets u right high


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 22, 2009)

Who likes pictures?








































SHAZAAAAM!!!!!


----------



## Prot3us1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice grow mate, you know how one of your strains stretch a bit during flowering....and the resin is supposed to protect the plant from UV damage...

do you think this plant has a superior resin, that does its job extra well and blocks all the light or something?

maybe smoke a popcorn bud after curingand see if its any different....

Im baked as so im probably talking crap..anyways +rep awesome grow! subbed


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 22, 2009)

awesome pics & great looking bud, SZ!!!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey now!!!
Another Photo update coming straight at you on tradiooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.







BUDS BUDS BUDS BUDS!!!





"And your third item?" its an item, about 5 1/2 - 6 weeks old. 






This little freak somehow got topped/fimmed during the planting process and is now multi-topped, low to the ground and burnt to shit, but kinda cute nonetheless.





OH!!!! AND MORE BUDS!!!





"the church" Despite being a slow grower, is budding incredibly fast. I'm excited to see how this one performs in hydro!!!










a couple velvety SZ plants!










a couple White Rhino plants.

Were gonna go ahead and end the show now. 
Tune in next week for another Tradiooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey now!!!

Jock Horror. Looking pretty Indica-y for a skunk*haze*NL cross. 





and the obligatory table shot.





Frosty towers





I actually can't believe how far along these plants are for 6 weeks. Hydro has surpassed my expectations.





White Rhino 

















Let's flashback several weeks for a second and look at this stupid little plant. It was never meant to live.





Now lets look at it today!!!





Awww... ain't it cute? and it'll probably yield about 2 grams. Hooray!!!!





Its so wierd. I spend alot of time trying to grow big, uniform buds. But its always the little freaks i love the most.
This one was the most fucked up burnt plant, but it was growing bud out of a fan leaf!!! WTF!





This one, despite being very healthy was banana yellow through its entire life.





So heres to you freaky plants, making growing more interesting.


----------



## DodgeDread (Apr 29, 2009)

Really nice pics and great journal SZ! you're right, those churches look nothing like mine, wonder why that is? Lookin really resinous so far though


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 30, 2009)

Okay, so much time taking and uploading photos i have no interest in doing a journal entry today.





Back to the wall for this one.





WR





AUH#1 looking almost like a normal dope plant.










WR





WR





The Church





WR





WR





WR





Shot from under the canopy of table #2





focus.
























































Blah blah blah. MY plants are pretty and I'm too freakin high to elaborate furthur.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 30, 2009)

WR = white rhino?

white russian?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 30, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> WR = white rhino?
> 
> white russian?


Nirvana's White Rhino
Man have i been back and forth on this strain. The nodal distance is pretty pathetic on it, it takes a long time to clone and there has been some serious variation in the phenotypes. But its starting to frost up reaaaal nice.

Jury is still out on this one until i have some cured product to appraise.

I plan on trying Serious's White Russian soon, i've heard good things.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Apr 30, 2009)

I wanna go to Church SZ!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 30, 2009)

im growing white russian right now, SZ

5 week flower i blv


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 30, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> im growing white russian right now, SZ
> 
> 5 week flower i blv


Nice, any chance you have some pics?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 30, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I wanna go to Church SZ!!


Hehehe, don't tempt me or i'll start spouting off like a red-faced southern preacher.

I'm really excited for this strain. 6 weeks in and it almost looks ready. Theres a distinct Coffee grounds and rotting garbage smell to it that makes me gag when i sniff it.
Its the most disgusting smelling thing that still makes my mouth water.
Really hard buds.
I'm a little skeptical of GreenHouse's claims that this strain won't mold. But hey, they havn't lied to me yet.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 1, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Nice, any chance you have some pics?



yes.



white russians are in the aero system in the back

at first i thought i lollipopped too much and pulled too many fan leaves.... as this thing was producing fan leaves the size of my head....so i HADDDDD to strip all big fan leaves down.

im glad i did now, the buds are starting to fatten up and get really swoll. if i didnt lollipop it would have decreased yield big time.

let me know if you want more pics or a close up pic

i think i will let these go for AT least another 3 weeks if not more.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 1, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin' eh!!! Looks real nice.
I'd love to see some more pics. You keeping a journal i don't know about?


----------



## cheddarchops (May 1, 2009)

hey man, im loving your journal, Its got a load of awesome pictures and with regular updates, model grow journalist , anyways your grow is looking very proffesional, and your house strain is especially radiant, nice work! what are the strains two parents? the purple looks to be quite the looker later in flowering +rep for your feat of canna-engineering


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 1, 2009)

naw, sometimes i be paranoid.

i used to keep a journal on another site (overseas server, felt more secure), but i stop frequenting and deleted my shit.

ya think i should start one and stop being a pussy and paranoid? i guess i could always delete or redirect links if need be


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 1, 2009)

Smokin' a bowl of keef.


I took a look at my roots today and holy crap! they're all tangled together and running down the channels of the tables. For some reason they all just stop 6 inches short of the drain though, which is awesome because i'd hate to have to deal with a root clogged pump.





_Very white and very long._




> anyways your grow is looking very proffesional, and your house strain is especially radiant, nice work! what are the strains two parents? the purple looks to be quite the looker later in flowering


Thank you. I wish i could take credit for the breeding of that strain. Truth is its all from the same sack of bagseed, I've just done some selective cloning and picked my favorite phenotypes. The credit belongs to some commercial grower somewhere down the line that had a hermie slip into the room and sold the seeded pot to someone that sold it to my dad. So unfortunately i don't know the lineage. 





_Finally the 'coke can' buds i've been trying to grow._
Yeah, the purple one is a real looker. And a heavy yielder of fat rock hard buds. Not quite as good smoke as the "fruity" pheno, but i love the variety. I'm starting to turn into a bit of a strain whore, but its getting out of hand, MY vegging room is stupid full of all sorts of plants, some of which may never see the light of 12/12.





_Purple is the new green_





_...But you can't beat the classics_


> ya think i should start one and stop being a pussy and paranoid? i guess i could always delete or redirect links if need be


I say do it. You have a alot of useful knowledge and a sweet grow going, I'd definately subscribe to your journal. 
At the end of the day, if you're not comfortable with it, then you shouldn't do it. Paranoia can be a real bitch, you don't want to be constantly worrying about whether or not you're comprimising security. 
My my own comfort I use a firefox addon called foxyproxy, i have it set up so its only on when i'm on this and a couple other grass sites i lurk on. It gives me a bit of a safety blanket, or at very least the illusion of security. 



Anyways off to dinner with the missus now,


----------



## bigjesse1922 (May 1, 2009)

How do you make your kief?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 1, 2009)

Hi Jesse...

I make my Kief by running my dry and frozen trim through a silkscreen, yes the kind for making t-shirts...

Crush it all and run it through...

The more you do it, the more leaf material will go through... 

Do it just right and you will get that blonde chocolate color... too much and it will get greener and greener...


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 1, 2009)

yo sprucezeus.... i took more pics for ya..didnt wanna hijack ya thread tho, you want me to post here or PM?

and i guess i will start a thread, maybe next grow round as im already in week 5 going on 6...dont wanna let the people down with a half show...lol. thanks for the bit of info about mozilla


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 2, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Smokin' a bowl of keef.
> 
> 
> I took a look at my roots today and holy crap! they're all tangled together and running down the channels of the tables. For some reason they all just stop 6 inches short of the drain though, which is awesome because i'd hate to have to deal with a root clogged pump.
> ...


Holy ffff that's some sick bagseed! 
picbump fo yo ass


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 2, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> How do you make your kief?


That stuff was just some grinder scrapin's

But for the real stuff, like gypsy said, silkscreens. Most craft stores should have them dirt cheep.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 2, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> yo sprucezeus.... i took more pics for ya..didnt wanna hijack ya thread tho, you want me to post here or PM?
> 
> and i guess i will start a thread, maybe next grow round as im already in week 5 going on 6...dont wanna let the people down with a half show...lol. thanks for the bit of info about mozilla


By all means post em here, I don't mind.
But i do agree you should start a journal.


----------



## cheddarchops (May 2, 2009)

hey man, keep us updated with what will happen.....it would be amazing if you took mdanzigs example and provided the world with a much needed bunch of awesome strains!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 2, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> By all means post em here, I don't mind.
> But i do agree you should start a journal.


white russians





power plants:



i kinda got greedy and burned the white russians a little bit.... but those are around day 34 plants


----------



## SOFTWHITE (May 2, 2009)

Zeus your garden looks amazing. I hope mine can look half as good. I wanna be like you when I grow up. Seriously though I have some sativas from Greenhouse I can't wait to see what they look like when I put them outside.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 4, 2009)

_*UPSIDE DOWN PEPPERMINT SHRIMP!!!!!!!!*_











Bloody veg room is always too full. But there is no effin way i'm putting any more light in here. I'll just have to stop being so greedy and let some of my lesser strains (or at least different phenos) go. 





The 400w hps is pretty packed too.





The spacing is a little more reasonable over here, but no less stinky.





getting close, I'm going to feed them for probably the last time tomorrow and start the flush a week from then.





Fruity pheno, may soon be renamed velvet something or another. Just because thats what i end up calling it anyhow.





AUH#1... Only 400 more weeks on this one.





WR looking okay.





Sour SZ Reveg, slowly but surely growing some branches.





I tossed my buddy a few peanut butter ganja brownies and he threw me some INSANE weed.





It may not be a whole lot to look at, but holy mackeral!! This stuff stinks more than any weed i've ever seen, and i've seen a couple nugs in my day.
The smell is pretty much pure skunk, with a bit of an axle grease accent to it. The smoke is thick and resinous and leaves your mouth tasting like 
I knew the second my friend walked in he had some weed i wanted. And its a pretty big thing if someone can walk into a house with a basement full of flowering plants and be noticibly stinky.
I can see stink lines wafting off of this weed. I pity (envy) the gardener who grew this stuff and had to controll these odours.

The problem with growing dope is everytime i come across some weed that really blows me away, i lust after it and want to grow it. Unfortunately, in this world, you cant just ask who grew this weed. People are a little suspicious of that sort of behavior. So i have to be content with growing the shitty, bunk ass, garbage ditch weed strains i have going.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 4, 2009)

yer shit looks sweet


----------



## GypsyBush (May 4, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> So i have to be content with growing the shitty, bunk ass, garbage ditch weed strains i have going.


Right ... the ditch weed... lol... 

Nice fucking ditch...lol...


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Right ... the ditch weed... lol...
> 
> Nice fucking ditch...lol...


I smoke it, but only under protest.

Its a hard life.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (May 4, 2009)

I dont even know why you write a journal in fact, all these toothless looking genes.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 5, 2009)

AUH#1... Only 400 more weeks on this one.






[/quote]
hahahaha only 400 more weeks to go. Love it, probably NOT going to grow it again, but hey.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 5, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> AUH#1... Only 400 more weeks on this one.


hahahaha only 400 more weeks to go. Love it, probably NOT going to grow it again, but hey.[/quote]
Hey now, do yourself a favour and keep a cutting at least until you get a chance to smoke this stuff.
Its very frustrating to grow this stuff. But when its all said and done it truly is some of the best smoke in the world. 
Don't do anything drastic like ditching the genetics until you've tried for yourself, you might find it to be a real keeper.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 6, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> hahahaha only 400 more weeks to go. Love it, probably NOT going to grow it again, but hey.
> Hey now, do yourself a favour and keep a cutting at least until you get a chance to smoke this stuff.
> Its very frustrating to grow this stuff. But when its all said and done it truly is some of the best smoke in the world.
> Don't do anything drastic like ditching the genetics until you've tried for yourself, you might find it to be a real keeper.


wow... really? I mean I know the genetics are apparently Neville's Haze crossed with thai and loas I believe.

I just love sativa highs and I've heard this is a real treat. Super Silver Haze and Kali Mist are the other I've heard are amazing. 

What are your favorite sativas? *How's the smoke from the AUH#1 more importantly? *How long did you cure?


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 6, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> wow... really? I mean I know the genetics are apparently Neville's Haze crossed with thai and loas I believe.
> 
> I just love sativa highs and I've heard this is a real treat. Super Silver Haze and Kali Mist are the other I've heard are amazing.
> 
> What are your favorite sativas? *How's the smoke from the AUH#1 more importantly? *How long did you cure?


TBH I've only ever smoked bagseed sativas other than this one so i don't have any names to throw about.
I'm fixing to get some ssh soon, i keep hearing good things. 
I like to cure my AUH for at least a couple weeks, otherwise its so stong its like smoking a pine tree.
However, once the weed is nice and cured. Its a really sweet mouthfull of flavour. Definately a great functional, soaring high. 
I can go grocery shopping on this stuff and not come home with $1000 worth of doritos and ice cream, however, i'll be high as fuck while doing it.
Without a doubt my favorite daytime smoke. It gets you very high for a long time without the hard comedown of an indica.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 6, 2009)

The power was out for a few hours today, so I took the opportunity to take some rare lights-off shots in the flowering room.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 6, 2009)

Gorgeous SZ!

Thanks for sharing, HPS sucks for photography... lol...

Hey, do you know what strain this is?


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Gorgeous SZ!
> 
> Thanks for sharing, HPS sucks for photography... lol...
> 
> Hey, do you know what strain this is?


Afraid not, bagseed my friend...


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 7, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/191376-greenhouses-church-smoke-grow-report.html
Check out my smoke report on the church. Or don't.


I'd like to ask everyone to do smoke reports of all their strains of known lineage. Unfortunately right now that section is pretty barren and for te life of me i don't know why, it takes 20 minutes to document your experiences with a strain and it could really help other growers in picking out the strain for them.
I love RIU but our smoke report section is pathetic compared those of other growers forums. Lets all contribute and make this a better site.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 7, 2009)

Its photo time, its photo time.





Arjan's ultra haze just keeps growing and flowering, seems like there is no end to its life cycle. Effin crazy.





The violet tower.


----------



## Mammath (May 7, 2009)

Looking real good Spruce.
That AUH is completely mental.
The resin production on that bud in the last 2 bud pics is simply magnificent.
Great job mate.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 7, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Looking real good Spruce.
> That AUH is completely mental.
> The resin production on that bud in the last 2 bud pics is simply magnificent.
> Great job mate.


What he said. Great resin production.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 7, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Looking real good Spruce.
> That AUH is completely mental.
> The resin production on that bud in the last 2 bud pics is simply magnificent.
> Great job mate.


Cheers, thanks so much.

Yeah that AUH is clearly fucked up, but i just can't kick it, the high is unreal. I dont even mind that it's 14 weeks in and still pushing up. It's like having a girlfriend who is amazing in bed, but also batshit insane. I actually just put my last mama into flowering. But i have a different pheno of the same strain that i'm currently revegging, its taking a risk, but i'm a ballsy dude, what can i say... 





_the last perpetual flowering AUH#1 mama._






That's my "fruity" cut of SZ bagseed. I'm pretty shocked myself with how well it is performing in hydro. Another 5 days and i will be starting the flush. a week or so of pure h2o and it'll be chopping time. I can't wait. 
I'm gonna try again to overripen one to the point of pushing out pollen sacs so i can get some femmed seeds for spreading around. Last time i took it 13 weeks and no sacs. I might have to get some colloidal silver or Gilbraltic acid to force some nanners if this doesn't work. I'm not about to start messing with light cycle.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 9, 2009)

_zeus's humble horticultural origins._

So i'm faced with a bit of a dillemma...

Rollitup is where i've learned the ins and outs of growing, there is a great community of growers here that are friendly and helpful.
However, as of late I've been lurking a competitors site for their massive smoke/grow report section, and i must admit i'm now tempted by the dark side.
My first post there was a grow/smoke report of the church, within a few hours i had multiple responses including one from Jack from greenhouse seeds, asking me to use my photos on their website. How cool is that???

Anyhow, my point is, this other community is much larger with a larger number of serious contributors. Maybe i'm just disappointed that there are only maybe a dozen reviews in out smoker report section, but it seems like most people here just don't give a shit. (obviously i dont mean anyone reading this, just those other assholes) 

There are 137000 members on this site. Lets say a 20 000 of those are active, growing members on here. Probably the majority of these growers have grown genetics from seed companies. So why the fuck not document your progress?

I like it here. I've established myself and made some friends. I don't want to leave. But i'm not going to maintain membership on more than one site, that is just more work than i'm prepared to do. 
Fucking grass is always frostier on the other side.

Time for a big push.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 9, 2009)

OK... but whatever you do... make sure to leave some crumbs behind you on the way out...

Some of us would not like to loose touch with you... you are a kick ass grower!!! 

Best of Luck Bro!...


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> OK... but whatever you do... make sure to leave some crumbs behind you on the way out...
> 
> Some of us would not like to loose touch with you... you are a kick ass grower!!!
> 
> Best of Luck Bro!...


Cheers Gypsy, I'm not going anywhere, except maybe crazy.
This wasn't so much a goodbye as it was a rant and an opportunity to brag about my pics going up on the GH website.
Also i realise it almost came out as "i've outgrown you fuckers" or something like that. But far from it, Hell, I'm a mediocre grower at best. I'm still just carressing the tip of the iceberg. 

...speaking of me sucking at growing
Apparently i've forgotten how to use my aerocloner.





I took these cuts a week ago. Dunked in rooting gel, placed in 79f water PH 5.6 with 1ml per gallon 35% h2o2
They're all yellow, wilting and curling, and i've yet to see so much as a root nub.





I'm just very confused, this is the same strain, same conditions that was ready to plant in 10 days last time, and now they're looking sad, curled up and generally pretty sorry. WTF?







and of course, what would a post be without some porno


----------



## GypsyBush (May 9, 2009)

I just don't wanna loose your pics bro!...lol..

As far as "overgrowing" us...lol...in our family here it seems that we have ALL overgrown our selves...lol...

Good job Man... serious!

We may be newbs... but we are standing on the shoulder of giants...

To be able to start out from the same point that took Al so many years to perfect... means that we will be able to push the envelope even further than he did...

Imagine if he knew 7 years ago what he knows today...

Well... we do...lol....

Anyways.. enough rambling... 

Have a great day dude!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 9, 2009)

let me know where you go bro.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 10, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Its photo time, its photo time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to say this again. Those nug pics are *FANTASTIC!*(dave chapelle voice) 

What strains are the violet tower and the really lime green bud?


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 10, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> TBH I've only ever smoked bagseed sativas other than this one so i don't have any names to throw about.
> I'm fixing to get some ssh soon, i keep hearing good things.
> I like to cure my AUH for at least a couple weeks, otherwise its so stong its like smoking a pine tree.
> However, once the weed is nice and cured. Its a really sweet mouthfull of flavour. Definately a great functional, soaring high.
> ...


mmmm i like everything about this post.

especially the $1000 worth of doritos...

mmmmm


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 11, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> I have to say this again. Those nug pics are *FANTASTIC!*(dave chapelle voice)
> 
> What strains are the violet tower and the really lime green bud?


Alas that is the ever famous sprucezeus bagseed.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (May 11, 2009)

Spruce if you have a sec stop by my thread and read my ast post, I got a question that I think you can help me with. Sorry to post this here, it should be a PM, but...I just smoke a bowl of Seattle Pine topped with primo Bubble Hash topped with grade A keif....so I don't wanna retype it all...

Fucking stoners...


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 11, 2009)

_*I might play a cheap guitar, but she sounds like a million bucks.
*_...when i change the strings.


The arrow keys on my keyboard stopped working so this could take me a while.





For some reason, these bloody clones are just not being nice to me. I can't freakin understand it. I haven't changed anything, and it's been 10 days since i chopped em. By this time last round i had full thick roots and the clones stayed nice and green. Voodoo curse perhaps?

This round the plants are yellowing off and are hardly rooting at all.





This is one of the best rooted, and its nothing but 2 litte tap roots coming out of the neoprene coller. Some have nothing at all.





Problem being, it's almost harvest time on my first table. And these fucking clones are behind. I might have a week or so with only one table running.





But for some reason i'm just not that upset.





SZ#3 Has this retarded sour stench to it, i'm drooling just thinking about it.





The purple one is no slouch either, i know it sounds stupid, but it actually smells like grape. But not so much like grapes as grape flavour kool-aid. Pretty funky.





The WR winner pheno promises to be a nice producer on the tables too. As you can see, i'm still too cowardly to lollipop. Although i think next round i'll do half lollipopped, just for the sake of science.





That freaky rhino that somehow got topped is pretty impressive.





The main head of it has about a dozen tops, I'm interested to see how she grows.





Fuckin sea of yellow.





A whole lot of AUH#1 and White Rhinos.





AUH, with some unique flowers.





The keeper pheno of my WR





Pushing out some nice fat calyxs.










Even the lower buds are quite full on this one. With some love, I could see this plant doing great things for me.



Okay so, today i was changing a reservoir. was just finishing draining it and turned around to smoke a joint with my old lady. 
So being quite stoned on the church and not in my right mind, i backed right up thinking there was a chair behind me. Well there wasn't!
I fell ass backwards into the reservoir. Soaked me pretty good and got me stuck for about 15 seconds.
I didn't think it was very funny at the time as i pretty much had a pump shoved up my ass (well not UP my ass), but in retrospect it probably looked fucking hillarious to my girlfriend.
Just thought i'd share that. I can't be the only one to have ever done this? Okay maybe i am. 


Anyhow, bye for now.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 12, 2009)

Hey Dude... I would have paid money to see a video if that...lol..

Sorry, just being honest...lol..

As for the voodoo comment.. I know EVERYONE is looking at me funny right now...lol..

But rest assure my friend. I did no such thing,..

I have waaay too much respect for you and your grow to EVER wish you anything but the best in the Universe...

So despite all the finger pointing that may or may not follow.. 

The Gypsy is innocent... well not guilty in this case anyways... innocent is too strong of a word...lol..

Cheers mate...

Your grow BANGS!!!


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 12, 2009)

Oh and for the record, I'm now using another site. RIU will always be home for me, and i'm not planning on keeping a journal there or anything, but it's amazing to have access to seed breeders forums for advice. I asked a question about my Arjan's Ultra Haze #1 and got an answer from franco (the fucking breeder of the strain) himself. 
I'm not gonna name the other site, i'm pretty sure its against the rules here to do that. But lets say it rhymes with shminternationalpannagraphic.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 12, 2009)




----------



## SpruceZeus (May 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Hey Dude... I would have paid money to see a video if that...lol..
> 
> Sorry, just being honest...lol..
> 
> ...


Thanks friend, 
I appreciate the post, even if you may or may not have placed some sort of curse on me. (you're just jealous of my sweet 3 gram sog plants.) 

I'm gonna burn some sage in that room and clear out any bad spirits. 

Wish me luck, tomorrow is the day i dig up my garden and mix all the used soil from a winters worth of growing in. I can't believe how much it adds up, especialy considering I can't seem to build up any sort of stash. You'd think with all that soil I'd have a 10 pound bag, but truth is i'm smoking as fast as i can pop it out of the ground. Heres hoping my back holds out, I've still got a couple weeks until the medecine man (WR) is ready.

anyhow, peace brother.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 12, 2009)

A bowl of creek water (tap water will do in a pinch) with some rock salt should also help clean the environment... just make sure to dump in runing water (again a creek is preferred, but the sink will do if you let it run for a few minutes so that the water "connects" with other moving water...

A small, dark, cloth bag with some peeled garlic hanging behind the door will ensure that any bad vibes that enter the place leave immediately, not to return..

Speaking of not returning, if you ever have a visitor that you do not wish to return...

As he comes in, and in his full view, place a broom behind the door in which he came in through...

Behind, I say, is where the broom would be of you opened the door all the way...

It's almost as if saying," when you leave, i will sweep all of you out of here, so there is no reason for you to return..."

But way less offensive and ridiculously effective...

Cheers and Good Luck...

Salve Salve Xango! e Zumbi dos Palmares! Salve!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 12, 2009)

oh and you gotta change the garlic every once in a while, it blackens and collapses as it protects you... just look at the bag after someone really "heavy" was there....


----------



## GypsyBush (May 12, 2009)

As for my envy of your "sweet 3 gram sog plants."...

Yeah...

I just got done weighing my last batch...

24 clones... 3 zips... 3 point fucking five grams per plant...

Talk about shame BRO!!! even the Aerogarden beat the G/W of this batch..lol..

I figure I'll use 300 watts, since I only harvested half of the tray...

So 3zs = 85g / 300 watts = 0.28...

Yeah.. a FAR CRY from my best tray of sativas... I won;t even mention it, cause it will sound like lie...lol..

Yeah.. you can barely get an 8th per plant dude..lol..

ok

I'm out

Good Night..


----------



## Roland (May 12, 2009)

*I haven't ad time to read your entire journal ..only at pg 5 .. but Sprucezeus !!! you are doin' great !! I'm new to the site and agree with you .. THIS SITE IS GREAT !!!!*

*I've learned SOOOO MUCH in just a few days of reading !! Thanks for the work you've put in .. and for the great pic's / comments advice !!!!!*




SpruceZeus said:


> Time for a little pic-update.
> Heres the flowering room as of a half hour ago.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 12, 2009)

Roland said:


> *I haven't ad time to read your entire journal ..only at pg 5 .. but Sprucezeus !!! you are doin' great !! I'm new to the site and agree with you .. THIS SITE IS GREAT !!!!*
> 
> *I've learned SOOOO MUCH in just a few days of reading !! Thanks for the work you've put in .. and for the great pic's / comments advice !!!!!*


Cheers...
Welcome to RIU.
I say keep reading, it's getting better all the time. 

You're right in saying this site is great. Its such a wealth of information, and there are so many amazing growers who are eager to help. 
Paraphrasing gypsybush, We're fortunate enough to stand on the shoulders of those who came before us. And it's so true. My grow would be alot less successful if it werent for the numerous grow journals I've had the fortune of reading and harvesting information from. I can only hope that people can take anything from me and improve upon the things i do. (not that i'm some growing master, my gram/watt ratio is probably pretty pathetic) But regardess, i'm really high and lost my point.
Anyhow, welcome and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 12, 2009)

Why in the heck would i have taken the cover off my table?





Must be harvest time!!!!!!





Root noodles.





I'm pretty impressed with how happy my roots were, i realy would have though i'd screw them up somehow.





Some of the plants aren't gonna be the biggest yielders. but alas, its my first shot so i'm sure the future will be a little better.





Root madness.





The parts of the plants that were beneath the cover had some crazy albino bud on them. Can't say i've ever seen that before.





A pile of plants ready to be manicured.





A nice little SZ bud. Note the filthy fingers holding it up.





My ghetto drying rack.





Box o trim.





And of course, some finger hash.


Thats my story, I'll keep you all up to date with the numbers when its dry, and of course i'll have some more photos too.

My house smells... great!


----------



## Burned Haze (May 12, 2009)

Thats some great plants


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 12, 2009)

Burned Haze said:


> Thats some great plants


Thanks,
Welcome to RIU.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (May 12, 2009)

Spruce great job man I am really impressed with your results!

Time for some Gumby hash!


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 12, 2009)

Talkin bout Rhinos.












I just can't freakin decide which pheno to keep...





They all have their own unique traits.










I'm super stoned on finger hash.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 13, 2009)

looking good bro


----------



## Mammath (May 13, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


>


That finger hash looks like it's been scraped from the palms of a thousand slaves.

Nice...


----------



## c. kush (May 13, 2009)

how do you feed your plant like weekly ?i have just started my dwc system but wanting to go soil as well


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 14, 2009)

[youtube]8AkvIErWE8c[/youtube]
My guitar hero in action.

Thanks for the kind comments folks.



> how do you feed your plant like weekly ?i have just started my dwc system but wanting to go soil as well


I'm... not sure what you mean. Are you asking how much i feed? ...so confused


----------



## Greyskull (May 14, 2009)

looking good zues


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 14, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> looking good zues


Cheers. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 14, 2009)

Kick Ass Band Dude!!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 15, 2009)

> Kick Ass Band Dude!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


No problem, I'm glad you enjoy.



Today we'll be enjoying some Allman brothers band. Featuring the aforementioned Derek Trucks and my other living guitar hero Mr. Warren Haynes.
[youtube]0P8iTHpRD8g[/youtube]




While we listen, lets have a gander at this.





First Hydro harvest.





What can I say that the pictures dont.
A little over 200 grams, still a little moist in the middle, but Just enough to give it a nice attentive cure.
Still smells like hay of course, so into the jars it goes.





Mmmmmmmm....

In potentially phenominal news, as i was examining the buds going into jars, I noticed a couple pollen sacs.





I'm excited about this because i've never been able to promote pollen from a true female SZ plant.
I'm gonna do my best to pollinate one of my WR plants sittin in the table. Hopefully the WR will take on the vigrous growth and flavour of the SZ while keeping some of it's bud shape/size. They're both VERY frosty plants. No matter what traits i get, should be a pretty bitchin' cross.

Anyhow, off to party on this chilly long weekend.


----------



## Greyskull (May 15, 2009)

was just listening to "eat a peach"....


----------



## GypsyBush (May 15, 2009)

Congratulations Bro!

That looks like it was well worth your efforts...

Good luck on the breeding... I will be interesting to see what follows...

Also... Great tunes...

Man this is such a great experience I am having here at RIU...

Making friends, listening to some good music and smoking some of the best herb on the planet... ALL OF US!!!! that's the collest.. we all got dank!!!...lol...

Keep on kicking ass my friend...!!!

We'll be here to watch....


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Congratulations Bro!
> 
> That looks like it was well worth your efforts...
> 
> ...


Thanks,
Life is good. I'd be quite happy keeping the lifestyle i have for a long long time.
Rock on friend.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 16, 2009)

Its a beautiful day.





Having a look at my Jock Horror plants, 3 of em i can positively call ladies. And they're nice ones.





The table is coming along.





White Rhino is looking great.





Especially the ones hanging upside down.





The brownies are especially stong today, its almost nap time.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 20, 2009)

Lets listen to the great Wilson Pickett doing the beatles.
[youtube]8IFB9Q_3t_k[/youtube]
Now look at these.










Whiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite Rhino. Promises to be pretty fat upon the tables.










Very good...
Now lets get high





I'll just pull out a nice frosty nug of the white rhino and toss it in my flaming pink hand grinder. (don't hate, it came free with a bong)





Grind that sucker up.















I normally prefer a thinner paper, either a zigzag white or a rizla silver, but the zig blues are what i have next to me.












Now that we're nice and lit, we can check out my review of nirvana's White Rhino here 
(and look at the same pictures again.(plus some other ones))


----------



## Mammath (May 20, 2009)

I really enjoy your journal SZ.

The buds are always tasty, and the tunes complete the buzz.

Mr Pickett is special


----------



## GypsyBush (May 20, 2009)

Very nice my friend.. very nice...


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 21, 2009)

[youtube]4RnjWLVyMps[/youtube]



> I really enjoy your journal SZ.
> 
> The buds are always tasty, and the tunes complete the buzz.
> 
> Mr Pickett is special


Cheers friend, glad to hear you've got good taste as well. =) 


> Very nice my friend.. very nice...


Aww thanks!!! 



Times are really good around here. The buds are flowing and the weather is beautiful. A fat joint tastes so much better sitting in the trees with the sun shining down.






My soil grow is nothing but AUH#1 right now. Fucking long ass flowering wonderful weed. The buds are so sparse and fluffy, and it certainly doesnt have the trichome shine of the SZ or WR or church. But alas, 16 weeks is a short time to wait for a really special high. Damnit!





I took the pollen sacs i pulled out of my SpruceZeus#1 and gave an AUH#1 branch a good rubbing with em. With any luck in 10 or so weeks I should have some Zeus's ultra haze feminized beans. And with more luck, I'll somehow get the budsize of AUH the bud density of SZ the flowering time of SZ and the high of the AUH. Yknow, a good ole 9 week 1 pound killer hybrid.
Oh dreams.




So what with my first table coming down, theres the task of getting it back up. Its all new to me.





I gave the hydroton a good picking through and a soak in a light bleach solution. Rinsed em well. They seem to be completely root free, and with the H202 I always run i'm thinking i should be home free.





Surprisingly the netpots were actually way more of a bitch to clean than the 'ton, who woulda thought it?





Not the choicest clones this round, but its all good. 





Back on track loaded up with 22 Spruce Zeus plants!! I snuck 2 clones into one of the pots, just for shits and giggles. Depending how it goes i may sneak 1 per row next time, then who knows. I'm certainly not making optimal use of my space, maybe some square pots could be good for me.







Peas and carrots.


----------



## Greyskull (May 21, 2009)

i love that you're working it like you are.
fucking awesome man!


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 25, 2009)

Time to get funky.
[youtube]cD6I8wc1V0k[/youtube]











I must admit, i've been so busy running around outside in the sun with great people that i've somewhat neglected my grow.





Which is awesome when i come to do maintenance and can how much its grown in the span of a couple of days.





"waiter, there is a bud on my bud!!!"










that is all/


----------



## GypsyBush (May 25, 2009)

Well SZ...

What can I say????

I still don't like your netpots, but I'll forgive you... 

Cheers Mate... and happy SUN!!!!


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 26, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Well SZ...
> 
> What can I say????
> 
> ...


Bah, if they were giving me any problems i'd probably be quicker to replace them. But i've had nothing but happy roots, so if it ain't broke, don't break it.

Despite your fiery hatred of my containers (I shed a single tear), your comments are always welcome.





Last night i cooked up some ganja oil using trim and popcorn buds in canola oil.





Cooked on low heat for about 4 hours and strained.



Then I did some baking!!!

Brownies!!





With 4 big handfulls of mini-marshmellows in the mix made for some awesome carameley crispy tops.





They're so fucking good I wish I hadn't made them so strong. Eating more than one is pretty much a guaranteed 8 hours of sleep.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 26, 2009)

Yummy!!!! !!!!!!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 26, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Bah, if they were giving me any problems i'd probably be quicker to replace them. But i've had nothing but happy roots, so if it ain't broke, don't break it.
> 
> Despite your fiery hatred of my containers (I shed a single tear), your comments are always welcome.
> 
> ...


haha fff Zeus is a god.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 28, 2009)

[youtube]hoSVPiuNqHM[/youtube]
I have my plants listening to the local classic rock station 24 hours a day, so its only fair you folks hear what they do.

April wine seriously rock so effin hard.




WELL FUCK ME RUNNING!!!
I just spent the last 45 minutes putting together an elaborate post (and smoking a bunch of dope.) I'll be god damned if I'm gonna do it again.
so i'll give you the abridged version.





Jock horror, 4 females. 





pre-flowers.





Super sour SZ reveg. Almost ready to give me a cut.





Roots in 4 days is what i love to see.





Heres my stinky tables.





Heres my band-aid for my shitty useless ODORSOK. Not a viable altenative to a real scrubber. But alas, it'll have to do until i get off my ass and go buy one.
I've contemplated a uv ioniser, but i can't be bothered to run my exhaust all the way outside and i'm afraid of cancer. 





Heres a nice plant, but not nice enough. I will not be keeping this WR pheno.





This one has the growth of a champ. I'd love to see a table full of these.





These ones look like the plants i lust after.





My mouth is watering.










Blah blah blah, something something.

Stupid RIU unstable servers.


Zeus Out!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 28, 2009)

FUCK YEAH!!!!

nice dude... very nice... and the R'n'R is top notch too!!!

Cheers Bro! i gotta get trimming, I shoulda been done HOURS ago... but I get on RIU and....


----------



## Mammath (May 28, 2009)

Yeah those donations must be rollin in for the new servers. 
Especially when you get NOTHING in return...

Fucking lovin it though Spruce.

Classic chorus my man. 
Gifted rock writers those AW boyz.
That's the shit you start singin when you wake up and it can get you through the whole fucking day.

I'm bangin that shit out tonight.

Tasty tunes,
Cool buzz,
...and I'm fine...

That smoke looks exquisite.

Thanks mate.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 8, 2009)

[youtube]nxei48kkNRM[/youtube]
Langhorne Slim!!! Love this guy! Also his live show is amazing!! I'll also admit to a small man-crush on him. 

Anyhow, moving on to something else i'm gay for. WEED!!!!

Lets start with the Church.

























Here we have the SZ#3 2 weeks into flower










And we'll move on to the always unimpressive looking, ever stretching, even on week 17 of flower, AUH#1.















Now for some Rhino porn.








































That song over yet?
Heres some nice summer hippy dippy tunes for ya.
[youtube]Hf0Dm-OaTNk[/youtube]


















































Thats my story. A few more days of flushing and i'll chop chop those rhinos and get the next batch going, no break this time despite my somewhat poor cloning technique.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 8, 2009)

Brilliant Bro!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jun 8, 2009)

Gorgeous Zeus!

The buds on that WR look almost geologic! Like the eroded formations of a high elevation granite spire!!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 8, 2009)

Man that rhino is EXTRA rhino...ey. 

Friggin calyxes swelled like crazy! Nice buds man, very nice 

+rep for ya man.


----------



## Mammath (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah I agree. 
Fucking amazing rope action going there mate. +rep.
Some of the best buds I've seen. 

Did you fluke that rhino pheno from a pack of seeds, or did you acquire it by some other means?
What brand is it?
I fucking want some 

Great work as usual SZ


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 9, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Yeah I agree.
> Fucking amazing rope action going there mate. +rep.
> Some of the best buds I've seen.
> 
> Did you fluke that rhino pheno from a packet of Nirvana seeds, or did you acquire it by some other means?


Thats from Nirvana. I've heard alot of hate on this forum about nirvana, and while i'm sure some of it is probably warranted, it seems a little excessive.
I'm 1 for 1 from them so far. With some jock horrors in veg that have had nice growth so far.
I like to think that most of the time its the grower and not the seeds that make for good bud. Obviously some plants are better than others, but for the most part you can get good weed from any genetics with enough love.


> I fucking want some
> 
> Great work as usual SZ


Thanks for the kind words.

C'mon over and i'll toss you a couple clones... =p


----------



## Mammath (Jun 9, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Thats from Nirvana. I've heard alot of hate on this forum about nirvana, and while i'm sure some of it is probably warranted, it seems a little excessive.
> I'm 1 for 1 from them so far. With some jock horrors in veg that have had nice growth so far.
> I like to think that most of the time its the grower and not the seeds that make for good bud. Obviously some plants are better than others, but for the most part you can get good weed from any genetics with enough love.
> 
> ...


 As much as I appreciate the offer SZ...
I long for that personal discovery of such a pheno.
I'm jealous. As a grower should be.
You got a lot of good stuff goin on mate.
 Lovin it.

Anyone here the flute in the CH?
It makes it ....


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 13, 2009)

[youtube]XNPX-9QXgGM[/youtube] keeping with the woodstock hippy dippy theme. Here is a monster performance by alvin lee that should have made him just as big as hendrix or townsend. I love the way the energy drops around 4:00 and the subsequent pick-up over the next couple minutes.
Have I mentioned my dislike for 3 minute radio-friendly music?
Fact of the matter is, music is art. It makes me so sad that we think a song has to be 2-7 minutes or the band will never see commercial success.





Snip snip.

























fuckin cleanup is so much less fun than harvest.

I think i'm gonna put together a 3rd part for this system soon and scrap my soil grow.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 15, 2009)

[youtube]Jew0nRpL-nI[/youtube]



































I'm very high right now.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 15, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> I'm very high right now.


As you SHOULD BE!!! 

Great stuff SZ...

Beautiful colors...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 18, 2009)

No pictures or updates today. I've been too busy enjoying summer-themed weather and activities. 
Just some good tunes for y'all.
[youtube]1gX1EP6mG-E[/youtube]

[youtube]zs0ew_-cH_M[/youtube]


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 22, 2009)

[youtube]b429zk6aTfs[/youtube]
NOFX Proving without a doubt that not all punk is three chord slop. 
I'd place this song among some seriously epic music without hesitation. If you've never heard it, do yourself a favor and listen to the whole thing. It will take 18 minutes, but will take you on a musical journey.


Speaking of Journeys...

Won't you come with old Gulliver here to an unknown land.
A land where all the buds are tiny. 





Somehow, this didn't bother our protagonist though.





in fact, he noticed a couple of the plants we're almost normal sized.












[youtube]zd3zX_wBeBY[/youtube]

But moving on, our wandering weedsmith comes across a land of the large, where the buds are gigantic and take 16 weeks to mature.
Fortunately for him, today the end of those 16 weeks. (or thereinabouts.)





Snip snip.





chop chop.











[youtube]MRxRl9FM1dw[/youtube]

Also, he travelled to the veg room, where some stuff was happening.





LIKE ROOTS!!! After only 5 days, almost every plant has at least a taproot growing out of it.





This little fellow is a clone of a reveg of a very sour smelling and fast growing SZ seed. Very nice to see roots, the line shall survive.

Let me once again say to anyone reading this, TAKE CLONES OF EVERY SEED YOU PLANT.
It will always be the seed you threw into 12/12 at 2" that has the magic weed you want to grow, and nothing is more frustrating than a reveg. I decided at about 50 days of flowering that this was the aforementioned magical marijuana. So given no other choice but to lose this plant, I tossed it back under 24 hours of light. It took almost 4 months to get this little plant to push out enough growth to give me clones. That is time I could have been growing, and smoking this weed. Thankfully it didnt push out any staminate growth, which leads me to believe it may be a contender for using chemical stress to get some feminised pollen. But that is another story for another time. Long story short, I cant wait to grow out a few of these plants and see if its really all i'm cracking it up to be.

Oh yeah, and gulliver fell down a well and was never seen again.

The end.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 22, 2009)

great great great update and great great choice of song/music.

Love NOFX.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice SZ...

Them buds look awesome!!!

16 weeks eh?!?!

I'm really liking this c99 I've been playing with... 

She's 3 weeks in and looks about half way done...

Everything I have found on her says 50 flowering...

So at 8 weeks she should be over ripe...

But we'll see...

Anyways.. Great update!!!!


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 23, 2009)

Huge delicious buds and NOFX to listen to in the background?!?!??! Thank you for making my morning Spruce


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 24, 2009)

For those of you who haven't seen it.
[youtube]LsKOzrymxZE[/youtube]
Whether you like their business practices, you have to love their passion for marijuana. I'm a happy customer. 





One of my reservoirs sprung a leak, so I went shopping.





Ended up with a third 2x4 table and all the accourtrements. Also I opted for the little square pots, meaning I can put 44 plants on that table. Woohoo. I think I'll probably replace all my netpots with these guys. 
I'll also be phasing out the soil area in my flowering room, It has become too much work and too much waste for my liking. Eventually I'll also (probably) add a 4th table



> great great great update and great great choice of song/music.
> 
> Love NOFX.


Cheers man!
I also love NOFX, We played a terrible cover of "bob" in a punk band I used to be in. Good times. Nowadays I listen to too much crunchy granola music.
[youtube]CCODxHMwuEo[/youtube]




> Nice SZ...
> 
> Them buds look awesome!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you,

Yep, 16 fucking looong weeks. And the buds are still embaressingly sparse. But i'm bailing on this particular plant, I have another AUH#1 that I just pulled some cuts off of, I'm gonna give it a try on the tables, see if I have the ability to tame this pure haze beast. At least if I can get the flowering length down to 12-13 weeks I'd be okay with that. But to have it run double the length of a table full of Frosty zeus plants or the infamous church, and I'm just not sure how game I am for that kind of wait.

C99 sounds pretty nice, I wouldnt mind giving that a whirl. Mind you, I'd love to grow every strain on this green earth if I had the choice.



> Huge delicious buds and NOFX to listen to in the background?!?!??! Thank you for making my morning Spruce


Right arm!!! Glad I helped wake you up properly.



Anyhow, I'm all Hazed and high on silly-cone fumes from putting the Ebb and flow fixtures on the table.
Bit of work to do yet before lights off, so its time to say goodbye.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 25, 2009)

wait... you fit 44 pots in a single 2x4 tray?!?!?!?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 25, 2009)

Well I _could_ squeeze in 54, but that might be a little bit of a tight squeeze.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 25, 2009)

and thanks for that video... I had not seen it...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 25, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Well I _could_ squeeze in 54, but that might be a little bit of a tight squeeze.


how big are you pots???.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 25, 2009)

Hahaha, I dunno... I just picked out some square pots that looked about right. I'd say about 4 1/2" or so. They were only 20 cents a piece so If I decide they're too small, its not like I dropped a fortune.
I'll just use them for houseplants if they don't work out.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm just curious...

Mine are 5.5"... and I can fit 28 in the 2x4.... loose.. but that's all I can fit... not a true 2x4 either...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 25, 2009)

Well I kinda roughed it out in the hydro store so I could be way off on my numbers. We'll find out in a few days how much she'll actually hold. In any event, i've been playing a suckers game running 21 pots per table, so any improvement on that is a plus in my books.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 26, 2009)

4" pots!!! Thats what I got.
Might be a little small for my roots, but i'll make due.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 26, 2009)

Prolly fine for the roots...

I have been convinced that MJ does not get rootbound...

I was more worried aboiut crowding up top, with the bigger plants...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, that is something i've contemplated. I don't think I'll have a problem with the SZ plants as they stay pretty compact and just get denser, however with some of the more sativa dominant strains i'll have to cross that bridge when I come to it. 

With the imminent removal of my soil grow, i'm a little up in the air about what to do about them damn sativas. My Ultra Haze is too good to stop growing, but it is one wild motherfucker, hopefully I can tame her enough to grow some single cola monsters of that one. I've also got the Jock horror on deck as well, again, heres hoping for the best.

I just love the simplicity of the Ebb and flow SOG, hopefully i can get these tables dialed In and produce some top shelf bud in abundance.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 27, 2009)

This is what 3" clones of AUH#1 thrown right into 12/12 look like 12 weeks later. A little premature, but as far as my soil grow goes, everything must go.





3' tall might be a little much for the tables, what is a guy to do? 





I'm pretty sure i'm gonna have to kill a bunch of plants tomorrow.





Namely all these ones. I suppose they'll be okay for making butter or hash, but the time is right and i've got the new table set up. Or maybe i'll find a little patch somewhere and.... well i'm just thinking out loud (on paper) here, who knows how i'll feel about it tomorrow.





and a bunch of clones ready to go.





I've found much better results running 24/7 than with the timer 45 minutes on 15 off. Maybe i'll invest in a proper cycle timer eventually, but as is, 9 days to strong roots is pretty fucking good by me. I'm always dumbfounded how some people can get plantable roots within 4-5 days, i almost have to call bullshit.





Oh, and lady deathstrike says hey.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Premature at 12 weeks...

Boy that's something...

I wonder how long you could actually let it go for... you know.. like just forget on in the back there for ever...

Or if a different, darker, photoperiod would change that...

Hummmmm...


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jun 28, 2009)

Im extremely late, but dont mind if I pull my chair up in here.... Veeddddy nice grow's sprucezues... I hope one day to have a basement that I can utilize to its fullest , but besides that nice grow and +REP for doing well with the GHSC genetics... a lot of people talk down but how many really know????


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Premature at 12 weeks...
> 
> Boy that's something...
> 
> ...


I've thought about trying a ten hour day on that one, but i'm pretty much resigned to never ever actually seeing one of those plants finished.
The longest i've gone is 18 weeks and it just got puffier, the pistils never really receded into the bud and the trichs never really developed.
Having said that, looking at the greenhouse video they take their plants at 13 weeks and though its hard to tell, that bud doesn't look any denser than mine, though quite a bit more resinous. Not that this stuff doesn't get me high, in fact, its one of the best highs i've ever experienced
In any event, i've got another lady of this strain i've yet to try, hopefully i can make that one grow more like a cannabis cup winner. 
[youtube]t7frJFvSfbk[/youtube]


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

weedsofdestiny said:


> Im extremely late, but dont mind if I pull my chair up in here.... Veeddddy nice grow's sprucezues... I hope one day to have a basement that I can utilize to its fullest , but besides that nice grow and +REP for doing well with the GHSC genetics... a lot of people talk down but how many really know????


Thank you kindly, you're not late, in fact, we've only just begun.

Alot of people do talk down about GHSC, but as far as i'm concerened, the advertising and accusations of cup bribery aside, these dudes breed world class marijuana. I have a ton of respect for anyone who devotes their lives not only to making money in the seed business, but preserving landrace strains that might otherwise be forever lost.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

All your shit takes the GYPSY cup.. for what it's worth...lol...


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> All your shit takes the GYPSY cup.. for what it's worth...lol...


 
Haha that would be great to place in the GYPSY cup.... I haven't participated in your threads but I have seen a few  ... this is my himalayan gold at day 50


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Nothing to see there...

That looks sweet bro!!!


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jun 28, 2009)

Well thank you muchly .... you guys have great vibes +rep


----------



## kaspa35 (Jun 28, 2009)

nice work man...uve for sure put in your time and research... take a look at my grow in my sig and tell me what u think...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey SZ...

You got something that looks like this eh?!?!?!


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

I think we might all be growing the same or at least very similar strains
1st pic- you (sprucezeus)
2nd pic- gypsybush
3rd pic- me, tom__420


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Boy! they do look close...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, look at us with our purple buds.

If only we could do a little exchange for sampling sake.

Alas, international boarders and fear of the man cracking my head might prevent that.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Wow, look at us with our purple buds.
> 
> If only we could do a little exchange for sampling sake.
> 
> Alas, international boarders and fear of the man cracking my head might prevent that.


Mine is VERY SOUR...

I keep wanting to call sour diesel... but I dunno why.... it's just *pucker face* SOUR...

Yours?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

Kinda sour, but not nearly as much as the other phenotypes. (i'm speaking of the SZ purple pheno.)
Mine is very fruity. Very fruity.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

All play and no workie, makes for yields less than lurkies. =)





Got the third table in place and the light suspended above it. I was considering cooltubing it, but i'm pretty sure with a fan blowing right on it straight into the exhaust I should be A-OKAY!





I ended up putting 40 clones in this table. I had more to give, but it was getting crowded up in here. I'm using Gypsy's 'plant condom' approach to the panda this time around, we shall see how that goes.





Now I'm faced with all these soil plants, 5 weeks into 12/12 with no lamp to go under. I could chop them now and make hash or cookies, but i might have to figure something else out. I'd hate for what could potentially be 5-6 ounces to be wasted.





The church is such a looker, keeping that contrast of white and deep orange pistils until late in flowering.


Heres the jars i'm smoking out of today.
Arjan's ultra haze #1










White Rhino











And of course, the church.










I mixed all 3 in a doobie 20 minutes ago and am now fucked off my nut.





Thats right, freaky frog.


----------



## Mammath (Jun 28, 2009)

Pity about running out of light there Spruce.
I'm sure you'll figure something out.
It'd be a shame to let them go to shit after 5 weeks in.

Those dried buds look very tasty and very nasty.
Great work.

That frog just looks weird. WTF is it?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Pity about running out of light there Spruce.
> I'm sure you'll figure something out.
> It'd be a shame to let them go to shit after 5 weeks in.


Yeah, i'm scratching my head about that one for sure. I might prop them up around the outsides of the table to pick up what light they can... Or I might just chop... I'll probably make my decision tomorrow, so stay tuned.


> Those dried buds look very tasty and very nasty.
> Great work.


Thank you kindly, I assure you its all really good.


> That frog just looks weird. WTF is it?


That is Lady Deathstrike, my african albino clawed frog.
Funny story about her, I had her in a tank with a much larger fish which one day decided to bite her hands and feet off. Well I had to seperate them, but now she has grown back her limbs as if they were never missing. The fucking wonders of nature. 
The really sad thing is I've been fighting off a cold for like 3 weeks now and cant even kick that. Only took this frog 6 months to grow back all here extremities.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

We have lots to learn from nature...


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Jun 29, 2009)

just let them chill for another 3 to make the trichs turn.......(keep them near the light)


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

[email protected] T33 said:


> just let them chill for another 3 to make the trichs turn.......(keep them near the light)


I must say he has a point...

They will not get any smaller...





GypsyBush said:


> Here we go...
> 
> Now that I look at it.. it seems to be going very slow...
> 
> ...


----------



## steve1978 (Jun 29, 2009)

what can i say? awe inspiring grow! i love these perpetual grow's because theres always something going on!
scribed
p's thx for passing 6 hours at work while i read the whole journal just gutted i couldn't listen to the music.


----------



## steve1978 (Jun 29, 2009)

oh plus rep!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

I know it will get buried.. so here yo go...

HIJACK...


----------



## JLStiffy (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi, 
I have grown BC God bud in two different types of enviroments. 
I have grown BC God bud by its self. and BC God bud X (coco bonga). Coco bonga, is a strain specialized to B.C by those who are luck enough to get it.. Have to have a good relation wih certain people.. And BC god bud X with an outdoor ruderalis strain.. Trying that right now... 
Both strains Godbud and Godbud X coco bonga, are good produces and has a very heavy, kill u kinda stone. It make u fat and lazy. Anyways, it seems people like it more than I do. And i like it more than any other strain so far BC God Bud X coco bonga.. The BC god bud is fine, but the cocobonga makes it more juicy.. Its a strain worth growing... Yield is good too. U will get your LB per light plus more-and thats if u mess up on them heheah..


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 3, 2009)

Gypsy, all your pics all the time make me drool all the time... we should invent something to catch the drool so I don't ruin so many keyboards.... Good job brother !


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks Bro...

I appreciate it.....

I feel bad hijacking SZ's thread... come by the depot some time... link is in the sig...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 4, 2009)

JLStiffy said:


> Hi,
> I have grown BC God bud in two different types of enviroments.
> I have grown BC God bud by its self. and BC God bud X (coco bonga). Coco bonga, is a strain specialized to B.C by those who are luck enough to get it.. Have to have a good relation wih certain people.. And BC god bud X with an outdoor ruderalis strain.. Trying that right now...
> Both strains Godbud and Godbud X coco bonga, are good produces and has a very heavy, kill u kinda stone. It make u fat and lazy. Anyways, it seems people like it more than I do. And i like it more than any other strain so far BC God Bud X coco bonga.. The BC god bud is fine, but the cocobonga makes it more juicy.. Its a strain worth growing... Yield is good too. U will get your LB per light plus more-and thats if u mess up on them heheah..


Thanks for the info, I'm still considering that one. I'm almost out of new genetics to play with, then it will be time to make that choice.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks Bro...
> 
> I appreciate it.....
> 
> I feel bad hijacking SZ's thread... come by the depot some time... link is in the sig...


Dont feel too bad about it. I barely post, and someone needs to keep the masses entertained. You do a fine job with those frosty gals.

I've been wondering Gypsy, is your avatar (the dope smoking one legged character) based on you? Or just coincidental?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 4, 2009)

Here is how we're gonna do it for a while. Them soil girls days are numbered though. They're not quite done, but some force greater than myself is telling me to just chop them and get it over with.





There is still quite some time left though. Damnit!!!





Its almost like I don't even care about the harvest, I just want my garden to be zen, and all this mud is keeping my green mind cluttered.

The White Rhinos in table #2 are a crazy batch. My cloner lost power for a day before I put them in the 'ton, some plants came back, others, not so much. Looks like the big ones are gonna be pretty big though.






Speaking of the cloner, does anyone take multiple clones from the same branch???

I was snipping a batch of Jock Horror clones and wanted to make sure I had a few extra, so I chopped a couple in half.





What does RIU think? Are these going to root? Will it take more time?
I mean, in theory it should be just fine, I'll just end up with a 2 topped plant. But i'm just concerned its too much stress or something. Someone please squash or justify my concerns.

Anyhow, here is a nice frosty one for ya.





Damn table full of 3" buds. I want some foot long colas, no more of these tiny little nugs.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

They'll root just fine... 

Rest easy...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 4, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Dont feel too bad about it. I barely post, and someone needs to keep the masses entertained. You do a fine job with those frosty gals.



ok then... one more... 












> I've been wondering Gypsy, is your avatar (the dope smoking one legged character) based on you? Or just coincidental?


I suppose you could say it's a "forced coincidence"...  

But he's a character I can relate to... a friend to the forest... a voice to the spirits... 

Here's what Wiki has ....



Wikipedia said:


> *From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> (Redirected from Saci perere)
> Jump to: navigation, search
> ...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 4, 2009)

I just watched this. 

A++

[youtube]XuYQln6P428[/youtube]


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 6, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html

A little thread I slapped together from a couple different rants I've gone on.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 6, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> ok then... one more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So pretty much the brazilians blame their short term memory loss and bad habits on an invisible, one legged, imaginary black dude with holes in his hands?

haha and I thought asians had crazy superstitions.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 7, 2009)

GREAT SUCCESS!!!!

The single pollen sac I pulled off a sprucezeus plant was indeed successful in knocking up AUH#1. I got one seed.

With any luck this single seed should be female and should be a nice indy/sat hybrid. Just imagine what I can do with this.

I hope it pops, it's a little bit light. But so were the original AUH#1 seeds, so heres hoping. 





I'm going to give it a week to dry out before I attempt to germ it.

Speaking of which, I'm taking a little vacation. Today will be my last day rollin it up for a bit.


----------



## cph (Jul 7, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> GREAT SUCCESS!!!!
> 
> The single pollen sac I pulled off a sprucezeus plant was indeed successful in knocking up AUH#1. I got one seed.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the seed!!! Can't wait to see the plant.

Have a good and safe vacation.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 7, 2009)

cph said:


> Congrats on the seed!!! Can't wait to see the plant.
> 
> Have a good and safe vacation.


Thanks friend. 

I'm also really excited to see what this seed gives me, if it pops.

I can assure you I will have a great vacation!!!

I'm sorry to hear about the budrot. 
That is a bummer. Unfortunately all you can do is trim and discard all the infected parts. Some say you can make hash with rotted bud, but mold spores can still end up in the final product. Bad news if you ask me. 

One thing I might reccommend in the future is growing a strain that is bred to be mold-resistant. I grow the Church from greenhouse and can't say enough good things about it.










This strain stinks so good, has an incredible balanced high and is probably my favorite "name brand" weed that I've grown.

Or you could get better ventilation and a dehumidifier... but that would be the lame responsible thing to do not as much fun. =)

Either way, good luck and happy growing.


----------



## cph (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I have already dealt with the humidity issue a little by adding a exhaust fan. Helps keep it around a consistent 50-55% instead of 70-80%. It doesn't help that I live in a swamp. My basement is always moist.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 7, 2009)

Alright, see you folks in a week!!!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 7, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Alright, see you folks in a week!!!


i don't think we've been introduced, i'm gkn, ahaha...i don't know why i wasn't subscribed to this thread before? i love the work you do my friend...have a great vacation....and oh yeah, you're welcome anytime in my humble little thread, https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/209151-400w-auto-grow.html#post2682619 


gkn


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)

Have great time SZ..

and how cool is that seed eh?!!?!

be safe out there man... there's crazies and shit...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

New entry...

1st pic- gypsybush
2nd pic- sprucezeus
3rd pic- tom__420
*4th pic- o= High= o
*


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 14, 2009)

> be safe out there man... there's crazies and shit...


No worries friend, I'm one of the craziest!!!

Nice to see some more purple bagseed joining the club.

I'm back!!!!

A little sunburnt and very tired, but I had the time of my life. I wish I could go into more details, but rest assured it was pretty magical.

The lights come on in a few hours, I'll definitely have some pictures to share. I have to imagine things have grown a fair bit over the last week.


----------



## cph (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome back Zues! Glad to hear you had a good time.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 14, 2009)

When I left it looked like this.







Now it looks like this.
















10 days does quite a bit.






Flush starts on these girls today. They'll go anywhere from a week to 10 days, depending on how they're looking, and my mood.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 14, 2009)

that's fucking awesome Zeus!! i just love you're setup...it really is amazing how fast these little plants grow...great stuff...


gkn


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow Spruce gorgeous!

I wish I had that kind of growth in 10 days...

Ahhh, e and f, here I come...


----------



## hardroc (Jul 14, 2009)

so Zeus, where you from in Canada? I'm from N.S.
I sstarted a group called C.G.U Canadian growers united
would be happy to get you to join


----------



## ShLuBsTeR (Jul 18, 2009)

Very impressive as usual Zeus 
sorry if its already been mentioned but, what strain are the black plants in the post a few posts up ^^^^


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 19, 2009)

ShLuBsTeR said:


> Very impressive as usual Zeus
> sorry if its already been mentioned but, what strain are the black plants in the post a few posts up ^^^^


Thank you kindly.

That is good ole bagseed.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting my veg area setup with hydro. Soil is so fucking lame. 
I really love the precision of hydro, and the speed. These days I can hardly grow enough clones to keep the tables full.

Anyhow, heres some photographic images.

2 weeks ago.






Today:






The youngest gals:





The Rhinos in the middle:





The table that is almost ready for harvest:










Sadly, I dont think any of these plants will even weigh 7g once dried. Lesson learned.
Better off upsetting the rotation a bit and giving your clones a few extra days to root rather than just slapping them in the trays and hoping for the best.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

WooT WooT!!!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 20, 2009)

hardroc said:


> so Zeus, where you from in Canada? I'm from N.S.
> I sstarted a group called C.G.U Canadian growers united
> would be happy to get you to join


Hey!

To be honest, I'm not really comfortable revealing my location. 
I don't really understand the groups and how they work, but thank you for the offer.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is my low budget (cost of a pump) ebb and flow veg setup. I used some scraps from a aquarium project, which should explain the tied off bulkhead fitting. Waste not want not!
Tomorrow I'll go pick up a pump and I should have this thing up and running in the next few days. Now I just need clones of ALL my strains.

This also got me thinking. I could use this tray to veg some clones for a week or two and reduce the number of plants per tray. 

Anyhow,





Table 3 is an insane explosion of growth!!! I'm hoping I'll see close to my goal number on this table. 





Gonna be a really pretty early september-ish. 





Table 2, the WR seems to be having a bit of a problem.





Yellow, brittle leaves with rusty spots popping up. 1.2 EC 5.9 PH as of this morning. 





The buds are filling in pretty well, but I still dont like the looks of it.
Oh well, when it doubt, flush it out.


















Anyhow!!!





Table 1 is almost ready to chop. Truly my worst table to date (in terms of yield.)





They are pretty cute though.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 21, 2009)

FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK!!!!

I have a problem!

While harvesting table 1 today I saw what looked like fuzz or possibly webbing.





Upon closer inspection I noticed a these yellow bits (eggs?) every here and there.





I think I have spider mites...

That certainly would explain the spotty leaves on my white rhino.





Having said that, After a thourough search under every leaf in my growroom, I didn't find a thing.
I haven't seen any actual mites. I only saw a small amount of web on the plant I first noticed. My yield doesn't seem to have been affected at all.

I'm still going to the store tomorrow and buying some serious chemicals to deal with this. I've seen what mites can do to a grow and want nothing to do with it.

I'm going to wash everything down really well and hope for the best.


----------



## Mammath (Jul 22, 2009)

No visual mites is good Spruce.
Those suckers are big and you'd have to be damn near blind to miss 'em.
Were you scoping with some magnification?
Hows your vision? 

I can't make out the pics to be mites, webs etc...
Check RH could be fungi.
Definitely in need of some calmag there for the rust spots.

On the good side, I like how you let your buds go 'full term'.
Just read something of yours about judging harvest times.
Good work mate.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 22, 2009)

Mammath said:


> No visual mites is good Spruce.
> Those suckers are big and you'd have to be damn near blind to miss 'em.
> Were you scoping with some magnification?
> Hows your vision?
> ...


Good to know i'm not being overrun. I've been obsessively checking the undersides of every leaf in my grow and I've yet to see any mites.
Not using a magnifier, but i've been taking macro shots of anything suspect.
My vision is good, but my imagination likes to run wild. 
Is it possible what i suspected to be eggs could just be some random crud?





and the "webbing" could be fuzzy mould? 
Humidity has been in the 60% range since I added the 3rd table. I do have a big old dehumidifier that doesn't get run very often.
But i've heard that mites thrive in drier conditions, so i'm reluctant to lower the humidity until i'm positive they aren't a part of my ecosystem.





I'd so much rather have mould than fucking mites. Before I had ever planted a seed I had a friend who lost a huge crop to the fuckers. I swore to myself then that I would never ever be so victimized by goddamn insects!!!

Anyhow, i picked up some scary looking products at the hydro shop today. Final mite, and Mite Egg Killer.
They both look really harsh and potent, but this is what the guys at the shop reccommended, i'm a little scared to spray my babys with this shit, but if I have to I have to. 










If you, or anyone, have advice for me here, I welcome it gratefully. My grows have always been blessed with immunity from pests and disease so this is all new to me.



> On the good side, I like how you let your buds go 'full term'.
> Just read something of yours about judging harvest times.
> Good work mate.


Thank you!!! 
I got so sick of seeing people chop half grown plants because they were told the same old rubbish about trichome colour being the end all be all. I just had to say something. I like to hope this will prevent overanxious first timers from taking advice too literally and ruining their crops.


----------



## ShLuBsTeR (Jul 22, 2009)

If anything i would say mould
i had a moist ounce once ( very chincy stuff, i was disapointed ) anyways a few days after recieveing it i looked in and saw alot of those yellow ball type things and some fuzzy white stuff on it

so based on that id say u might have a little mould, i could be completely wrong tho

dam was i mad when i lost $160 cuz of mould


----------



## ShLuBsTeR (Jul 22, 2009)

oh and sorry for the double post
but could u explain to me what u were saying about how harvesting shouldnt be based on trichome coulour? i was always told once theyr orange or dark to harvest
id rather trust your word tho because ive seen the crops you produce


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 22, 2009)

ShLuBsTeR said:


> oh and sorry for the double post
> but could u explain to me what u were saying about how harvesting shouldnt be based on trichome coulour? i was always told once theyr orange or dark to harvest
> id rather trust your word tho because ive seen the crops you produce


I'm not claiming that trichome colour isn't indicitive of ripeness, only that it should be taken as part of the larger picture. I just hate seeing premature crops being pulled because trichome colour is the only gauge for ripeness that new growers are learning.

I mostly focus on the calyxes being swollen and full, the pistils having receded back into the buds and the trichomes to be sticking straight out with bulbous ends. My rule of thumb tends to be, if they look ready, wait a week and then harvest.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks like it was in fact, mould!!!
Fine by me.






The slow transistion from mud to hydro.





The flowering room.





the jungle. I imagine I'll have to do a little bit of trimming in there, just for airflow sake.





One of the last soil plants.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 26, 2009)

looks nice bro...

nice to see you leaving your dirtbag past behind you...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 26, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> looks nice bro...
> 
> nice to see you leaving your dirtbag past behind you...


Thanks. Things kinda went to shit there for a couple weeks, i'm still working to get this mag def dealt with and sort out my cloning/mother issues, but it's on the right track.


I really just cannot wait until the last mud girl is gone and I can really get things cleaned up and organised.

I wish I could go back in time and slap myself in the face for growing in dirt. Hydro is just so much faster and better. I'll save the dirt for the tomatoes.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 26, 2009)

for real...

even when I made a HUGE mess in my op...

it was just water, and the wet shop vac had it all under control in no time...

I would love to do soil... completely organic... OUTDOORS... more "earth" than soil... no pots...

But indoors... I like my water..


----------



## mcvieira (Jul 26, 2009)

how can u tell your plant is a hermie


----------



## ShLuBsTeR (Jul 28, 2009)

mcvieira said:


> how can u tell your plant is a hermie



just look for pods
generally u just look for signs of it being a male

hermies will create buds but there will be pods too, so just look for signs of it being a male, cuz if it creates buds but pods start growing, youl still want to pull it


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 30, 2009)

long time no see brother

just thought i'd drop in and drop ya a line or two


----------



## Percolator (Jul 31, 2009)

Very nice spruce, I am a big fan of greenhouse but haven't tried growing them yet. I have the greenhouse fem sativa ten pack and am ordering the indica ten pack here shortly. I just can't wait to get everything set up so I can start.


----------



## Grow it and roll it! (Aug 4, 2009)

Everything okay? Been a while since any updates spruce.. u ok?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 4, 2009)

Grow it and roll it! said:


> Everything okay? Been a while since any updates spruce.. u ok?


Yeah, I'm still around and doing fine. Thanks for the concern. 
The op hasn't been anything too fancy what with the summer heat (problem solved, I'll get to that later.) and all, so I haven't been snapping any pictures. Also I fried my old computer, so I'm talking to you on my brand new expensive box of dreams.

Anyhow ,I'll try to do an update tonight, or tomorrow for sure.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 4, 2009)

So after a losing a good chunk of my last crop to mould I decided something had to be done. It was just too hot and too humid up in here.





Ignoring the fan and shitty filter, if you look in the background you can see a 6" duct that comes almost up to the wall of my flower room.





So in the Ghetto-est move ever, I used an old chopped up pot with plastic to seal it.





Not the prettiest thing i've done. But very effective in bringing some cool air into the op. Also I can sit my beverage in there and keep it nice and cold.





The plants seem pretty happy about the whole thing.





My middle tray has gotten out of hand. I'm very concerned that a couple weeks from now i'll have problems.
But for now, they're sitting pretty.










And heres some shots of the rhinos that are next in line.
















couple more weeks on those.

Anyhow, i'm too fucking high to do a big long thing tonight.

Peace and love.


----------



## cph (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks good zues!!! Thanks for the update.

Nothing wrong with ghetto as long as it works..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 4, 2009)

looking good!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 4, 2009)

cph said:


> Looks good zues!!! Thanks for the update.
> 
> Nothing wrong with ghetto as long as it works..


Yeah, but I just know this is something I'm going to end up doing properly 2 months down the road. I'll run it to the floor and further from my exhaust. 
But for the time being, good enough.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

many thanks for your maturity thread ..... I was glad to be able to read it and understand from you perspective the progression and range of maturity's different facets. Your current grow is looking mighty fine. If you had a moment to look at my top 44 as she nears maturity ..... I would appreciate any thoughts you might have. Thanks again for your efforts, pics and updates!! Walk On!!~~~


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 4, 2009)

Looking ... OUTTA SIGHT!!! Bro!

That middle tray is getting a little.. errr... bushy...

How about some crazy tunes from some crazy forest folk???? 

[youtube]XTgGc0YMTX4[/youtube]


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Looking ... OUTTA SIGHT!!! Bro!
> 
> That middle tray is getting a little.. errr... bushy...
> 
> ...


Wow!!! I just watched the other vid you posted of this dude in your depot thread, and it is really awesome!!!
I love creative, energetic, real music.

I especially love music that doesn't feel like it came from a factory. It feels "handmade". Doesn't get much rawer or more organic than making noise in the water.

I think I finally understand why someone would trim the lower third of their plants. Its getting to the point where I can stick a fan right next to one side of the tray and the other side barely moves at all.
I probably should be more concerned, considering my recent mould issues. But the thought of the giant bush of bud this tray will push out tends to find its way to the front of my mind.
Lesson learned. 40 plants in a 2x4 tray is too many. i'm thinking 30-35 will be more appropriate.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 4, 2009)

I run 28 in 5.5" pots in my 2x4s... but I think they are not TRUE 2x4s...

And yeah.. Hermeto Pascoal is a weirdo... but he is a musical genius...

I have seen him play his beard hairs... pigs... pots... all kinds of shit...

I saw a video of him playing his flute to the "frog orchestra"... amazing...

But he is a weirdo... I can only hope to get that weird before I die...


----------



## Grow it and roll it! (Aug 5, 2009)

Glad all is well Spruce, had me worried for a minute! haha Lookin great as always in the basement


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 7, 2009)

I decided to drop a couple bucks and spring for a real flood table for the veg room.
2 days for the silicone to dry then I'll get things whipped into shape, and ditch this fucking soil.





Things are looking pretty good in the flowering room. I picked up some cal-max today so I should have that mag problem licked.





Kinda a dark picture, but I really like it. White Rhino.





And here is the SZ phenotype I spent 6 months revegging. Looks like it was worth the hassle to keep these genetics. Super duper frosty at only 5 weeks.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 7, 2009)

Killer Photo... I like it too...

Why do you use silicone?

I find the gaskets enough in my set up... even on the tray that didd not sit over the res...

Have you ever had a leak?

..

On a different note...

You mentioned something about pots tipping over...

Dry hydroton floats...

Wet hydroton sinks...

If you allow you pots to dry out... they will want to float.. and tip over...

I flood often so my pellets do not dry out... therefore, when flood time comes... they tend to stay put ..

Did that make sense? It's just a product of me thinking about it... but it does make sense to me...

Cheers Bro...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Killer Photo... I like it too...





> Why do you use silicone?
> 
> I find the gaskets enough in my set up... even on the tray that didd not sit over the res...
> Have you ever had a leak?


Because my overflow is nothing more than a piece of hose I need to secure it somehow. Also I like to err on the side of caution when it comes to lots and lots of water.

..



> On a different note...
> 
> You mentioned something about pots tipping over...
> 
> ...


Cheers man. I'll take that into consideration.
The floating problem was just with the little square pots, I dont think i'm going to use them anymore, they're too flimsy.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 9, 2009)

Awww shit...

I never would have thought that dense, fat nugs would be such a fucking problem.

More mould/budrot.





I was checking out my table full of Rhinos and while handling one plant the fucking bud just sort of disintegrated into my hands.





My displeasure has no end.

Airflow is ample, humidity is low... What the fuck am I supposed to do about this shit???

I can't go losing anymore crops to this garbage. 

I guess its time to do some research.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 9, 2009)

wow that really is puzzling .... good luck in working that out .... hope ya find what ya need ..... damn that really sucks! Walk on!~~


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

SZ are you plucking the fan leaves?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> SZ are you plucking the fan leaves?


Only if they are dying.
Should I be?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

I have this crazy thought that plucking leaves leaves an open wound inside of the bud...

I can sooooo see 2 or 3 drops bleednig out and not drying out cause the bud is dense...

I have not had that problem.. but I do not touch the leaves... not after a certain point anyways...

Just like a scab.. I let the dead leaves fall on their own...

I know people that SWEAR BY plucking a LOT of leaves in mid to late flower...

But I have seen how much fluid can come out of pulling a leaf, even a dead one...

Just some food for thought...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I have this crazy thought that plucking leaves leaves an open wound inside of the bud...
> 
> I can sooooo see 2 or 3 drops bleednig out and not drying out cause the bud is dense...
> 
> ...


I HAVE had this problem and I will never pull a gfan leaf off again once flower sets in.

Lost two fat colas on my last rotation because of this. RH never over 55% (normally 39-45%) with ample airflow and I got budrot too. Do you pull them off from anywhere near where this budrot has occurred?

I did and my pics look practically identical to yours. I had some slightly more grey mold as well.

Does it originate from the stalk out?

I think GB may be on to something here.


----------



## cph (Aug 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I have this crazy thought that plucking leaves leaves an open wound inside of the bud...
> 
> I can sooooo see 2 or 3 drops bleednig out and not drying out cause the bud is dense...
> 
> ...


I don't have a lot of experience, but I did see this first hand. Just 4 days ago I found mold on a plant. When I got to the center of it I found the stem from a leaf that I had cut off. Lost about half a cola from it, and I think the other half is questionable. So thanks for the brain food Gypsy!!!

Zeus, things are looking good for the most part. I'm sorry to hear about your problems. Good luck getting through it!!


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 9, 2009)

From what I've read (and practice if/when I remove a dead leaf) is that you make sure you remove it *right* against its branch, leaving absolutely no stem leftovers.

Also, if you *do* remove a leaf, don't cut it. Instead, pinch it off & closed with your fingernails, because the pinching closes off the wound instead of leaving it open for nasty critters to get in there.

My two cents' worth, anyhow.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 9, 2009)

because of my premade system i HAVE to pluck fans and whatever else is in the way


i've seen no adverse effects. and i strip bitches BARE!!!


but what do I know....im just a freaking noob


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

see.. there's always another side...

LB.. would you care to take a guess at what would cause SZ's problems..?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 9, 2009)

i blv your hypothesis was a very good one.


however i guess we could go down the list again.


SZ i know you've already said you got ample air flow. sometimes ample isnt good enough. Two things i dont blv in. that is using the word overkill and airflow in the same sentence as well as light.

with that said, i'd work on your airflow and get a dehumidifer in there.

like Gypsy suggested, for some reason or another something isnt allowing itself to fully dry out....whether it be from the juice that oozes out when you pluck or whatever.

do you have a dehumidifer in your room?

sometimes you may think you have ample airflow but that can be decieving...especially with strains that put on heavy weight at the end (which is why breeders recommend you have LOW LOW humidity).

i can remember this one crop i had 2L coke bottle colas.... my humidity was stable at around 50-55%. EVEN that was too high...so i try to aim for 40-50%, hell even lower depending on strain.

Dense nugs are GREAT but can pose as a problem if you dont maime the humidity. Whas the use in growing big buds if ya cant smoke due to moldiness and budrot


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 9, 2009)

sidenote: i just remembered that you do grow in a basement....

not to be smartass, serious question bro.....do you notice mold and mildew in your basement?

if so, i would definitely clean it up/section off/whatever.

also are you running your fans 24/7?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

I have buds that are sealed tight...

Between the denseness and the stickyness there is NO WAY air can move within... no way.. no matter how strong a fan... it would take the bud being blown apart...

So if you put even half a drop... it would be doom in my eyes...

Even if you have 20% RH... it would still be sealed inside the bud...

just trying to paint the picture...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 9, 2009)

just about everything is permeable.

i like to call it osmosis


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 9, 2009)

also it is not about the 'big' fan moving air in


its about keeping shit moving.

fungi, mold, mildew cannot...welll scratch that...they have a VERY hard time forming with constant airflow and air moving around period.

it just doesnt have enough to settle/attach itself


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah but ROT is not induced by forces..

And fungi , mold and mildew are the same thing... and is very different from rot....

As for permeable.. sure... but at what rate?

Kinda like GORETEX is breathe-able.. but in fact it is less than 4% breathe-able... but it is...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 10, 2009)

who said anything about rot being induced by force???? where did that come from?

secondly fungi, mold and mildew ARE NOT the same thing, if they were why would they have different names? so no they aren't the same. And im pretty sure that i know what bud rot is and that it is very different from the three  that seems to be borderline condescending 

and as for your permeable question and analogy....well first thas a bad analogy......

second, permeability doesnt care what rate it happens. its apart of life. there is no such thing as a sealed shut bud. impossible. 

if a sealed plastic bag is permeable.....what makes you think a bud that can crumble in the hands of man isnt?

with that said.... a dehumidifier doesnt care what percentage. if its there....it WILL suck the moisture out of anything


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> who said anything about rot being induced by force???? where did that come from?


That was my bad .. it should have read outside forces... meaning external influence.. as the case with mold, that requires spores...



> secondly fungi, mold and mildew ARE NOT the same thing, if they were why would they have different names? so no they aren't the same.


I suppose you could get technical.. but they are the same bro... it's all basically the same... although there are countless types... they are all basically the same thing for our purposes...

But wait... are Ganja, pot, maryjane, weed, reefer.. etc.. all different things?







> http://www.restcon.com/links/articles/mold_and_mildew.html
> *Mold · Mildew · Fungus · Fungi*
> 
> 
> ...





> And im pretty sure that i know what bud rot is and that it is very different from the three  that seems to be borderline condescending


Don;t be silly.. you know I have enough respect for you to not come out with anything condescending or offensive...

Sorry if I sounded like that.. but know this...

If you ever feel offended by something I say... call me up on it cause I guarantee you it was not intentional...



> and as for your permeable question and analogy....well first thas a bad analogy......


Why is that?



> second, permeability doesnt care what rate it happens. its apart of life. there is no such thing as a sealed shut bud. impossible.


Sure... but if a bud is airy.. it will "permeate" much faster than a solid nug...

and rot is a factor of moisture and time...

So it matters... I think... the longer it takes to dry out.. the more chance of rot...



> if a sealed plastic bag is permeable.....what makes you think a bud that can crumble in the hands of man isnt?


Ok.. we can get technical again...

But I still think that a damp anything will rot, given enough time...

Sure my bud isn;t SEALED... but it might as well be if moisture takes so long to leave that it causes rot...

I guess I was using the term loosely and only for illustrative purposes



> with that said.... a dehumidifier doesnt care what percentage. if its there....it WILL suck the moisture out of anything


Sure but it may take a really long time to dry out the inside of a stciky dense bud...

And just for this conversation's sake, my buds are not dry and crumbly when they are still in the plant...

They are very sticky... and as you know... our belovd trichs are not water soluble... get enough of them and you will have about the same effect as a plastic bag.. not "sealed" .. but it definitely hold moisture in...

Now...

LB... never take anything I say to you as disrespect.. never... it will never be meant that way...

Even when my leg hurts and I get short...

Nothing but respect for you ...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 10, 2009)

okay sorry that i got technical on you bro....and while i understand your meaning.... its just the way i was brought up...


my professor and my boss when i was interning used to reem me out grouping shit together. 3 years studying the different kingdoms and classification..... hell you'd be strong on terminology as well.... so sure molds are apart of the Kingdom Fungi. And yes Mildew is a type of Mold. And yes the Kingdom is broken down into yeasts, mushrooms and molds, yes yes yes. please dont bring back the long nights memories of being in Lab. All im saying is terminology bro. it can be confusing....remember when SoG said fim'n and topping....sure I knew what he was talking about but he confused alot of other folks. So sure they are kinda in the same group....but thas like me saying Chevys and Cadillac are the same thing cuz they are under the GM umbrella. (which would insult me cuz imma Chevy boy american muscle all day )

sorry for being so technical. i blame it on the years i spent researching different species of fungi and other shit (required for my intern at the time)

on the other part about airy bud vs tight dense nugs and about how rot develops and the other....i cosign with you.....i dont disagree at all

and yes you are right anything that is wet will create a supreme enviro for mold. it already has food (indoor environment) all it needs is moisture. and what i mean by indoor environment is food for mold.... i mean that molds are ubiquitous. THEY are everywhere...well of course unless you have a clean sterile environment....even then you may still find a trace of it


so with all this moisture talk and budrot talk. im very interested to see his air ventalition setup and his exactly humidity points.

last but not least....i dont even know your whole setup but i can put a few hundred on the table to bet and say a dehumidifier will cure just about all...

please prove me wrong SZ.


cuz i remember back in the day you were having high humidity problems and high temp probs...i even remember you saying you were scared to drop the humidity cuz you heard spidermites thrive in dry conditions....ayo FUCK THAT. dont be no scared bitch. dont let those fuckers ruin your grow cuz you scared to 'suit' their needs. so im anxious to see some RH numbers


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 10, 2009)

So what is in the man's reservoir?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 10, 2009)

is that question relevant to the budrot?

or you just wanting to know?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

Agreed LB... 

I was generalizing... and that can be very confusing...

Thanks for setting it straight...


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 10, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> is that question relevant to the budrot?
> 
> or you just wanting to know?


Yeah it is I'm just to high to explain it again but I'll try.

I believe that the disease is systemic because environmental conditions are not favorable to mold. The rot is also starting inside the bud moving outward.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 10, 2009)

take a stab if ya feel like. stoned or not.

remember we all are stoned. so maybe it'll make sense.

i love to learn and listen and let the brain just wonder and explore


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 10, 2009)

also, im leaning towards his enviro conditions only on the strength of previous problems and i didnt know what exactly he upgraded in his ventilation setup


however what could possibly represent/mimic that fuzzy mold he had and also the 'budrot' if its not budrot???


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, NG has gotten my attention on a whole 'nother viewpoint.....


*off to search what could mimic caused from shit being in the res


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

From wiki...




Wikipedia said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phytophthora_palmivora
> 
> _*Phytophthora palmivora*_ causes bud-rot of palms, fruit-rot or kole-roga of coconut and arecanut.





Wikipedia said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plant_virus
> 
> *Plant viruses* are viruses affecting plants. Like all other viruses, plant viruses are obligate intracellular parasites that do not have the molecular machinery to replicate without a host. Plant viruses are defined as viruses pathogenic to higher plants. While this article does not intend to list all plant viruses, it discusses some important viruses as well as their uses in plant molecular biology.





Wikipedia said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Category:Plant_pathogens_and_diseases&from=Blakeslea+trispora
> 
> This category includes economically significant plant diseases and the organisms that cause them including, fungi, bacteria, protists and viruses. For more information on plant pathology see phytopathology. For insects that transmit plant pathogens see insect vectors of plant pathogens.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 10, 2009)

holy shit

information overload.


i've found alot of leads, but imma keep looking cuz right now the search results are kinda broad.



i've also found an online version of a resource i have

http://books.google.com/books?id=cDCMiaORLYsC&printsec=frontcover&source=gbs_v2_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q=&f=false


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 10, 2009)

DAMN YOU GYPSY

i was supposed to be making some damn nutes for my mothers!!!! and you just HAD TO ask my opinion cuz ya know i would go look!!!! lol


2-3 hours later fucking around on RIU and I aint got shit done!!! lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 10, 2009)

SpruceZeus, does this sound familiar?


*No fun fungi *

Although healthy root zones and leaves often contain beneficial fungi and bacteria, other forms of fungi and bacteria are damaging to cannabis plants. 

The most pervasive fungal invader is botrytis, otherwise known as gray mold. This fungus is particularly dangerous because it is virtually undetectable in early stages, and because it attacks the ripest, phattest buds from the 
inside out. 

Botrytis waits until cannabis flowers are dense and well developed, then it infests the buds near the core of the flower at stem level, and quickly produces gray garbage that destroys the bud's vigor and appearance. Gray mold and other pathogens can also affect harvested cannabis, even when harvested material is placed in a freezer. 

Gray mold causes problems indoors and outdoors, particularly where humidity levels are above 50%, with poor aeration of plant tops. Downy mildew is almost as prevalent as gray mold, although it causes less damage and is harder to detect. It originally appears as faint whitish or yellowish spots on leaf tops, with corresponding bumps on the undersides of leaves. Leaves curl up and mutate as the mildew takes hold. 

Powdery mildew is not downy mildew; it first appears as small bumps on the top of leaves; soon, the leaves look like they are covered in dusty grit. In some cases, powdery mildew can superficially resemble resin glands.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

Is this the same article...?

Here is another reference to rot...



> Several species of bacteria also attack cannabis. Most of these bacteria manifest themselves as "blight" diseases that create spots on leaves, wilting, *rotting*, weak stems, and rapid decay of harvested material.





> *How to stop insects and fungi from ruining your garden. *
> 
> Marijuana growers face many challenges. Among the most persistent problems they encounter are insects, diseases, fungi, viruses and bacteria that harm plants. This article will describe the most common of these problems, and prescribe preventive and corrective measures.
> *
> ...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 10, 2009)

yup same exact article


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 10, 2009)

SpruceZeus, do you have any silica products?

AN's Barricade?


or Dynatek Protekt silica?


i really think some silica in your nute soup will help cuz it sounds like you have some serious cooties....not the normal kind. Dare i say you have some sort of plant virus?

How many plants are affected?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> ... I've been foreced to upgrade to the big jugs of nutes.... But what can i say? I like having alot of weed.





SpruceZeus said:


> ...
> Having said that, i use 10x as many nutes as i used to growing exclusively in soil *and use a ton of H202. ...*


I had to do some digging...

And I am not even sure if he is still using the same stuff...

But I thought he used h2o2, being a Fucthead and all...


----------



## Mammath (Aug 10, 2009)

Now this is where spider mites would have been better lol.

Seriously though.... 

I'm still thinking your prob' is environment related.

Like LB asked... Was the whole table of rhinos affected? Every clone?
What position in your room do you measure your RH?
From the canopy in the table of the rhinos?

E&F set ups are like f*cking ponds and every flood emits a shit load of moisture into the room.
...and yeah, a lot of shit lives, and can live, in your pond water.
More so than other hydro set ups.

As much as this discussion on "What the hell is going on here?" is interesting and beneficial, I don't want to start sowing doom and gloom over your room just yet.

Ventilation, given your basement set up, is paramount. 
I mean you really need to be moving a lot of air in and out of that cave, and around your canopies 24/7.
Crank that dehumidifier, increase air circulation and ventilation, and I would hope this problem will disappear.

But lets start with how much of the grow is affected?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 10, 2009)

ahhh!!!!

i suggested the silica because it helps strengthen the plant and its immunity system.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 10, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Now this is where spider mites would have been better lol.
> 
> Seriously though....
> 
> ...


lol yea what he said.


we must share a brain together brother...lol

that shit is SPOT on


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 10, 2009)

Gone for a little while and I come back to some serious journal action.
I don't even know where to start replying to all of this.
I'm gonna smoke some ultra-haze and take some pictures.....

....


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

excellent choice. reply to riu or smoke some weed and look at your plants. hands down the best choice! hahahaha! Hope we get to see that all a lil'later ... .walk on!!~~


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> I don't even know where to start replying to all of this.
> 
> ....



could you give us a run down of your air movers and sauces??


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 10, 2009)

Heres the flowering room. As you can see, there are 2 oscillating fans blowing on the plants from either direction. The room's exhaust is a 420cfm elicent fan sucking through an open ended cooltube.





The sole active intake is an A/C duct coming straight from the source in the ajdascent room.

Well it turns out that when you assume, you make an ass out of u and me, and also you make your bud into a big pile of ass.

I, being the genuis that I am, have been measuring Humidity of the air coming into my room.

Upon measuring my stats on top of a table, some much more sobering numbers have come up.





Yeah, turns out my "low humidity" is actually 80% as far as the plants are concerned.

Faced with this grim reality. I'm forced to put my dehumidifier inside the flowering room instead of just near it.





Thankfully, the recent decision to eliminate my soil grow makes for some extra space in the corner.

I'm concerned about evaporation of my reservoirs now. Is this going to be a big problem?

I guess there is only one way to find out.


As for what I actually have.


> Gray mold causes problems indoors and outdoors, particularly where *humidity levels are above 50%, with poor aeration of plant tops*. Downy mildew is almost as prevalent as gray mold, although it causes less damage and is harder to detect. It originally appears as faint whitish or yellowish spots on leaf tops, with corresponding bumps on the undersides of leaves. Leaves curl up and mutate as the mildew takes hold.








Heres those yellow spots.





This stuff looks alot like rot. In person at least. 





So far its only been the fattest, densest buds affected. And trust me when I say I've handled every plant in my op today, looking for baddies.

Thank you all so much for all the info and advice. Please keep it coming.

If I neglected to answer any questions I'm sorry, I'm a little bit panicky right now. And this haze isn't helping matters much. I'm gonna need to smoke some rhino just to calm down.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 10, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> could you give us a run down of your air movers and sauces??


I think I covered the air movers in my last reply. As for the sauces.

Holland secret 3 part hydro nutes.
Nutrilife Cal-max
nutrilife PH down

35% H202 @ 20ml per reservoir every three days. Reservoirs are filled with 17 gallons of water.

I change the reservoirs weekly. Bi-weekly if i'm really busy, or really lazy.

I only top off with water if i'm not changing the water that week.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

well it seems like you have found your problem...

I certainly learned a lot...


----------



## Mammath (Aug 10, 2009)

Cool Spruce.

80% RH + Big Fat Buds = problems.
Dehumidifier = possible solution.

I don't think it will affect your resi's too much. They are covered aren't they?
At the very least I'd rather be topping them up, than throwing out ruined buds 

Let's see what sort of difference that dehumidifier makes.
Good work mate.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 10, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> well it seems like you have found your problem...


It would appear so. 
Thats what I get for being an idiot. Staring day in and day out at the hygrometer, sitting there, right next to the intake, reading 50% humidity 20c, smiling to myself and thinking "Looking good!" All the while my poor plants are over there across the room where it is practically raining.




> I certainly learned a lot...


Me too!!! I can't thank everyone enough for stepping up when a brother is in need and being so helpfull.
I'm really hoping to learn that a dehumidifier in the growroom will solve all my problems.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 10, 2009)

funny, they say your first gut feeling is pretty much always right...


show ya right huh?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 10, 2009)

We're already down to a somewhat more respectable 62% humidity.



I used to love all the fancy colours the White Rhino would give me late in flowering. Now those splotches of purple all look like rot in my paranoid eyes.





This bud is cool though. for now. 
DUN DUN DUN!!!!!!!!

I'm going to start growing more of the church I think. Not only is it my favorite "name brand" smoke, it is touted as mould resistant. May as well.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 11, 2009)

It's a bit overkill.. but I found just the thing... ...

[youtube]ttzS1TUterk[/youtube]









http://www.everestgardensupply.com/index_ATCC.php




Dri-Eaz Evolution LGR Dehumidifier Low Grain Refrigerant Dehumidifier
The Evolution packs state-of-the-art low grain refrigerant (LGR) technology into a compact design. The Evolution encompasses the most user-friendly features into a versatile and easy to handle unit!


 LGR Technology. Keeps pulling moisture below 40 grains per pound so that deep drying can occur.
 Compact Size. Lightweight, easy to maneuver, and highly versatile.
 Improved Hose Wrap. Recessed, quick-release design keeps drain hose free of kinks.
 Low Amp Draw. Only 5 amps. Lower draw means higher efficiency and reduced problems with heat on the job.
 Advanced Filtration. HAF filters rated twice as efficient as washable foam.
 Protected touchpad. Recessed digital control panel for protection. Easy-to-use controls in four languages.
 Automatic pump purge. Automatic pump cycles every six minutes to eliminate overflow.
Built-in ring for easy attachment of ducting
 


additional info
product specifications
 MSRP Item Code Item Description * $1600.00 * CONTRDZDEHUEVO Dehumidifier - Evolution LGR- 115 volt - *70 pints per day*


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 12, 2009)

Lol. Gypsy, you crack me up.

As badass as that thing is, I'll have to settle for my 30 year old piece of shit until I hit the lotto.

It has already pulled 3 gallons of water out of the air.





And got the RH down to a somewhat more respectable 55%. At the expense of a couple degrees.

The plants are looking pretty happy.










Here it is, the last of the soil plants to come out of my veg room. Arjan's ultra haze #1. As a matter of fact, this is the last plant of this strain I'm going to be growing. I'm trying to get the perpetual sog going and it's just not very accomidating to the 15 week flowering time.

Some shots of the WRs coming down sometime in the next week.























And one bonus shot of a frosty SZ at 5 weeks.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 12, 2009)

whoops, here it is.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

Sweeeeeet!!!!

looks awesome!.. as usual...


----------



## Mammath (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey Spruce, I'm so glad you got it sorted.
Shit! 3 gallons out of the air! That ol' sucker works well!
55% is respectable, 45% would be better but your meter puts you in the green 

It would be good for you too have a meter that records the dark cycle RH.
I'm sure it could really spike at night, with your set up, and something you still need to keep an eye on.
Run ol' bessy 24/7 if you can.

Your buds are with the best around RIU and things are lookin sweet as 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 14, 2009)

You can attach a waste pump to the dehumidifier so you don't have to empty that bucket. I've seen people use that water in their reservoir as well it has a very low PPM and usually pretty close to neutral Ph.

Glad the problem has been solved.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 14, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> You can attach a waste pump to the dehumidifier so you don't have to empty that bucket.


At this point Im alright with the arrangement. Talk to me in 3 weeks when i'm sick of dumping the bucket everyday.


> I've seen people use that water in their reservoir as well it has a very low PPM and usually pretty close to neutral Ph.


I actually just tested the water on a whim. <100ppm and 6.2 PH. I wouldn't feel that uncomfortable topping off my reservoirs with that. Waste not want not and all.



> Glad the problem has been solved.


Thanks alot! The growroom is alot happier now that the humidity is somewhat in check.
The Rhinos are probably coming down Saturday. I'll post plenty of pictures.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 14, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey Spruce, I'm so glad you got it sorted.
> Shit! 3 gallons out of the air! That ol' sucker works well!
> 55% is respectable, 45% would be better but your meter puts you in the green
> 
> ...


I have one of those min/max meters on the way as we speak. 
I appreciate your concern and your praise.
Thanks alot.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 14, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> It's a bit overkill.. but I found just the thing... ...
> 
> [youtube]ttzS1TUterk[/youtube]
> 
> ...


*I

LOVE

THIS

SONG.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lcu7OCIqlqE

that one is a little better sounding, even though yours says HQ sound  
*


----------



## ShLuBsTeR (Aug 14, 2009)

wowee
zues u just passed the big 400 posts
good job ahaha
600 more to go and ur legend


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 16, 2009)

Alright, so today as a change of pace, I got the rats to do my harvesting.





They were none too pleased.

heres some serious guitar action to get you through it.
[youtube]4oNFRWXDSA8[/youtube]


Heres some of the specimens coming down.





Some are a little earlier than i prefer, but mould was still a small concern so I figured better safe than sorry.





Close enough.
















Alright, enough screwing about. Time to get to work.





Heres my workstation. Not pictured:Mp3 player with the last weeks Howard stern shows, My trusty pipe and a nice icy beverage.





CHOPCHOPCHOP!!!




























































All in all, I think I only cut off a couple grams of rotted ganja, 99% of it was untouched.





20 nice big colas. (well, 17 nice ones and a few duds)


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


>


Thank ye!!!

I think a couple of these ladies might have a chance of reaching the coveted 1oz mark. 

One day....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 16, 2009)

YAY no mold.


thank the dehumidifer not us

keep that biatch cranked up!!!

they look outstanding bro!


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 16, 2009)

I like it, nice man


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 17, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I like it, nice man


THose are some nice looking buds SZ. Im fighting the mold on one of mine now. Unfortunately its outside and I cant run the DH to solve that problem. Im about to go get a fan to run at night to keep the airflow going. Im sure those will be tasty


----------



## bikeskill (Aug 18, 2009)

looks very nice, glad to see you dont have a mold infestation.


----------



## Mammath (Aug 18, 2009)

Very nice Spruce. Top stuff.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey spruse I have been to this jornal a dozen times just never knew new it was you. I was just about to warn you about mold on your rinos. My crystals got a mold in the upper middle part of the but that I could not even see until cut down time. I have a feeling that since the crystal and rinos are very similar that rino might be a strain that does not hold up well to mold. Or it just could be because it was my 1st grow and I am in the most humid state in this dam country lol. Your girls look amazing BTW


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 21, 2009)

plump and frosty .... well done.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 23, 2009)

A bit of the yin and the yang today.

First, the reason why you should check your pumps EVERYDAY!!!






Secondly, the reason I'm not too bothered.

Theres a big batch of this stuff on the way!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 24, 2009)

how quickly do your plants "show" that the pump is off???


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 24, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> how quickly do your plants "show" that the pump is off???


In the first couple weeks they'll show if they miss a single feeding.
Once they get their budset, it seems like it takes about a day before I'll catch on that they're not happy, theses girls were probably more like 2 days.
Its entirely my own fault, I'm using the wrong hose. I've replaced all the other ones, its just this one table thats yet to be dealt with.

Damn lazy stoner. Too busy smoking up his crop to keep on top of his op.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 24, 2009)

how often and how long do you flood for?

straight hydroton .. right?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 24, 2009)

I do 3 times during lights on for 12 minutes a piece. Roots in pebbles.


----------



## Mammath (Aug 25, 2009)

Appreciate showing the good with the bad.
Shit happens... that's growing.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 25, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Appreciate showing the good with the bad.
> Shit happens... that's growing.


I've got nothing to hide. We all make mistakes.
Tomorrow I'll take some pictures of the 4 broken plants in my current table #3. We'll all learn from my silly mistakes.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 25, 2009)

IMO A pump failure is not a mistake just bad luck =) keep growing strong


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 25, 2009)

pigpen said:


> IMO A pump failure is not a mistake just bad luck =) keep growing strong


Had it been a pump failure I'd chalk it up to bad luck, however a hose I knew to be useless came loose. Totally my fault, I should have replaced the hose when I realised it was bunk or at least clamped it on.
Thank you though.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome to the table of a million plants. (more like 40)





These damn plants stretched so much, now that the bud is filling in they're tipping over and even worse, breaking.





I could just chop now and save myself some headaches, but I just can't bring myself to harvest underripe bud unless there are serious problems.





They need at least another week, probably closer to 2.





I need to salvage my growing pride a bit. Heres some porno.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 25, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Welcome to the table of a million plants. (more like 40)
> 
> These damn plants stretched so much, now that the bud is filling in they're tipping over and even worse, breaking.
> 
> ...


I had the same thing happen to my outdoor grow. Went out and cracked a branch. Tied it up and the wind broke it completely off. Hate it when you know its not time. About a month ago I pulled down a branch to look at the bud from the side and felt the branch give away. I tied that one too and its ok so far. Shit happens. I need to find something to support the branches while the girls fatten up.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 25, 2009)

dont be scared of the duct tape!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 25, 2009)

duct tape is godsend!!!!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 26, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> dont be scared of the duct tape!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow, for some reason this didn't even cross my mind. I'll update tomorrow with taped up plants.

Thanks so much as always for your wisdom LB!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 26, 2009)

hey man, im just tryna grow some awesome pot like you


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> hey man, im just tryna grow some awesome pot like you


I thought of that but I was wondering if it would kill that part that was duck taped because of loss of sun on the trunk? idk


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 27, 2009)

greenthumb111 said:


> I thought of that but I was wondering if it would kill that part that was duck taped because of loss of sun on the trunk? idk


Nah, ever see karate kid? Mr. Miagi was using Duck tape on that bonsai . . .
I've used electrical tape and popsicle sticks too . . .


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

greenthumb111 said:


> I thought of that but I was wondering if it would kill that part that was duck taped because of loss of sun on the trunk? idk



negative.

it will just form a big ass knot... something like its old self made bandaid


----------



## Mammath (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah duck tape LB, great suggestion. In fact all tapes do the job.
I've used sellotape, masking tape, brown packaging, tape it comes down to what's available. 
Cotton bandage works well too when plants are younger as it has the ability to expand with a growing stem.
Basically any snaps or breaks just need to be wrapped and supported and good ol' MJ will heal up fine.
Better than us humans do lol.
She's a pretty tough dame.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

cosign with Mammath!


----------



## Mammath (Aug 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> cosign with Mammath!


Of course you do LB, we share a brain remember


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 29, 2009)

looking awesome ....


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 30, 2009)

Heya folks! 
I hope all is well with all of you. 

Its photo time!!!


We'll start with the veg table. Some of these gals are finally starting to take off.






On to the cloner, I'm getting a pretty consistant 80% success every 2 weeks. Good enough for me.






Here we have the last of my haggard-ass soil mothers. They'll make for decent hash i'm sure.






These are the first Jock Horrors I've flowered, starting to look pretty okay. 





Only time will tell if I've found a winner with this strain.






Those SZ plants do show some crazy fall colours. 





Now.... On to the buds.










vvv^^^these are pretty much the same picture, but I couldnt decide which one to post, so here we are.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 1, 2009)

Choppin'.

There we're a couple wee little tiny plants.





and a few big tall sog monsters,





Big ass pile of shit to trim.





snip snip snip.





Jobs finished.





Will post some photos of the dry goods in a few days.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Sep 1, 2009)

nice my mang, great stuff, what strain is this?

Sorry you work with so many 

haha great harvest, buds lookin dank


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 1, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> nice my mang, great stuff, what strain is this?
> 
> Sorry you work with so many
> 
> haha great harvest, buds lookin dank


Thank ya.

This is bagseed, SZ #3&4.

Cheers friend.


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 1, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Thank ya.
> 
> This is bagseed, SZ #3&4.
> 
> Cheers friend.


That's my favorite part . . . it's bag seed. 

I've seen dutch genetics that don't look anywhere near as tasty.

Good stuff man, you going to make some hash with that big pile of trim?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 1, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> That's my favorite part . . . it's bag seed.
> 
> I've seen dutch genetics that don't look anywhere near as tasty.


Thanks so much.

I maintain that it's 95% nurture 4% nature and 1% luck. Bagseed grown with love will go alot farther than the dankest cup winning genetics grown by someone who doesn't care.



> Good stuff man, you going to make some hash with that big pile of trim?


As a matter of fact I'm planning to do just that. Usually I make ganja canola-oil. But i'm getting a little tired (and fat) with all the baked goods. I'm gonna invest in a set of bubble bags real soon like.
I've been saving up the past couple rounds of trim, hopefully I'll yield a few grams of the good stuff.


----------



## bikeskill (Sep 2, 2009)

have you ever thought of makeng honey oil


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah you should make some oil man, I love the stuff. I was thinking of making some bubble bags myself. The price tag on those things is retarded! I've seen people just use two different micron sized silk screen from the fabric store.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

you have some details you might be able to share? just curious. Thnks! 


NewGrowth said:


> I've seen people just use two different micron sized silk screen from the fabric store.


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 2, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> you have some details you might be able to share? just curious. Thnks!


Pretty simple you just need two sizes of silk screen. A 220 micron and a 75 micron to catch the hash. I'm sure you could also pick up a few smaller sized screens too like 45 and 20 micron to catch that super fine delicious bubble.

Would not be to hard to cut the bottom out of a couple of canvas bags end sew the screen to them either . . .


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

many thanks my friend. appreciate the feedback. 


NewGrowth said:


> Pretty simple you just need two sizes of silk screen. A 220 micron and a 75 micron to catch the hash. I'm sure you could also pick up a few smaller sized screens too like 45 and 20 micron to catch that super fine delicious bubble.
> 
> Would not be to hard to cut the bottom out of a couple of canvas bags end sew the screen to them either . . .


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 3, 2009)

THANK GOODNESS!!!!!!

I made it to page 19 and you mentioned another forum and i won't lie.....i cussed you a good'in SZ....(sorry)thought this kick ass grow was lost in the wind.

Had to skip to the end here to see if it was so.

Keep up the good work SZ.......Kick Ass Growin and great journal.

Back to page 19,don't want to miss any of this.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 7, 2009)

Dankster4Life said:


> THANK GOODNESS!!!!!!
> 
> I made it to page 19 and you mentioned another forum and i won't lie.....i cussed you a good'in SZ....(sorry)thought this kick ass grow was lost in the wind.
> 
> ...


Right on, welcome to the party. I've come a long way since page 19. 
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 7, 2009)

Gone Cloning.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 7, 2009)

we found you on the other site. ic


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 7, 2009)

Not bustin chops fellas.....but the higher the # on the mesh the smaller the holes.....220 micron=220 holes per square inch and so forth.Lower #'s = more holes per square inch....for those that want to make their own bags or box's.

LoudBlunts...just gotta say i crack up every time i see you post.....got any clones i can germ?????That is frickin funny.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 7, 2009)

Crackin' some beans. 

Cannabis cup 3rd prize winner in '02. KC-33 x Afghani. 

To be honest I haven't heard too many good things about this strain from people who've grown it, but i'm up for a challenge. 





I can't say I really thought about the fact that I no longer grow in soil. I guess i'll have to throw these in some rockwool when they show roots. 

I don't suppose it would be a good plan to put them straight into the pebbles, they'd probably just dry out on me eh?





Anyhow, I'm cracking the 5 best looking of this pack, I'm sure I'll find something worth a go.

Anyone grown these? or any of KC's gear? 

I think this pack cost me all of $23, so I won't be too torn up if nothing comes up great. But I'd love to be able to say that cheap doesn't neccesarily equal crappy. I've been pretty pleased with nirvana so far, I got a real nice White rhino and the jock horror is looking pretty nice. (pics tomorrow)

Anyhow, i've got some work to catch up on. 

Peace y'all!!!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Sep 8, 2009)

Lookin good 

Can't wait to checkout these mangos and White Rhinos.

If I'm not mistaken, I think green crack is actually a crazy mango pheno.


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice Mango, tasty


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 8, 2009)

My last soil girl, Arjan's Ultra haze #1






And some Jock Horror buds. My first round flowering these girls so I'm very excited to see what they can do.


















I'm pretty excited to have some new weed in my jar, not that i'm complaining about what i've got. I just need something a little less potent than the Rhino and SZ I've been smoking.

There is a fly buzzing around my head that needs to be dealt with, end transmission.


----------



## esilva (Sep 8, 2009)

So what you think ends up being better taste wise when you grow? Soil or the pebbles? I'm currently doing soil and didn't really think much about doing otherwise except pebbles would be the only other thing.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 9, 2009)

Jock Horror!... nice Spruce. Good choice.
I'm looking forward to you have a new mare in the stable too lol.
I've seen some sick ropey phenos of that shit.
Hope you get it


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 10, 2009)

Zeus's budshot of the day.





_Some SourZeus nugs, ready to be smoked._


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 10, 2009)

looking goodd!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 10, 2009)

very vry special looking .... I'm sure you enjoyed that smoke ....


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 17, 2009)

Jock Horror is showing some fancy fall colours. I'm excited to see what the next few weeks are like.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 17, 2009)

Beautiful Bro...

...

I have not harvested ANYTHING in 2 weeks now...

I am kinda itching... 

And that looks YUUUMMMYYYY!!!

Is that about 6 weeks?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 17, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Beautiful Bro...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Right now its about 5 1/2, I've heard it goes as far as 11, though i'm pretty sure it will be ripe before then.
2 weeks, you must be restless.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 21, 2009)

[youtube]mwrMdusKOMw[/youtube]
Greetings!!!!

Welcome to the veg room, where wings take dreams.





Here we have 5 happy little KC Brains mango seedlings





Hopefully I get at least one happy lady from them.


Heres the tables, slowly recovering from a hot and humid summer.





Within the next week or so I'm planning on getting the 4th table up and running. After that, no more expanding, only improving.







And finally, here we have Jock horror.
Two visible phenotypes have emerged, one is a fair bit behind the other.





Only time will tell with this strain.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

I must admit am surprised to see netpots...

Not so surprised at how awesome your grow is...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 21, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I must admit am surprised to see netpots...


Hahaha, a subject of much debate around here I assure you. I've stopped buying them, but can't justify replacing them at this point. 

The time will come when they're all gone, but i'm in no big hurry.

Notice that none of my trays are covered?
I'm running a few this way just to see if I notice a difference. So far all I've noticed is that they dry out a little faster.

time will tell.


> Not so surprised at how awesome your grow is...


Awww shucks, you're too kind my friend.

Gimme a couple months and I'll really be riding the gravy train.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 23, 2009)

yummy!!!!!!!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 23, 2009)

Lets kick it. gonna have to turn up your speakers for this one.





I love the roots.
[youtube]GtDiTiuR3dc[/youtube]
Picked up a ballast and reflector for a 400w hps today. Have to build it in the next couple days.










not very exciting inside the boxes I suppose.
Oh well...

My mamas!!! Begging to get chopped.





Flowering room. I shut the dehumidifier off today. Its so quiet.





And your daily dose of Jock Horror.




















Doing a little bit of foxtailing.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 23, 2009)

Keep up the top notch work zeus!
That last pic is crazy, that is taking foxtailing to a whole new level, and I love it
You are the man, thanks for inspiring us all


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

awesome man .... great owrk ....


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 27, 2009)

Got table #4 in the flower room today. a couple more days and I'll have her up and running.

Anyhow, heres your Jock Horror picture update.
















I'm gonna go someplace warm this winter.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 27, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Got table #4 in the flower room today. a couple more days and I'll have her up and running.
> 
> Anyhow, heres your Jock Horror picture update.
> 
> ...



Great pics as always Spruce.

Your welcome to spend a summer here?
How do you handle 120F on a daily basis?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 27, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Great pics as always Spruce.
> 
> Your welcome to spend a summer here?
> How do you handle 120F on a daily basis?


Thank ya.

I think i could hack it. Despite living with them all my life, I cant handle another long, cold winter.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 27, 2009)

I think I would always rather cooler ambient temps for indoor growing than warmer.
It's always easier to warm shit up than to cool it down.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 27, 2009)

totally in the same place. Spent some time in Baja last winter .... very special .... quiet and secluded ... outta the way ... a grocery store, a kayak, and long walkinginging in the mountains and along the beach ... I do believe I'm gonna try that again this yezar .... 


SpruceZeus said:


> Thank ya.
> 
> I think i could hack it. Despite living with them all my life, I cant handle another long, cold winter.


----------



## The Wookie (Sep 29, 2009)

WOW! i just spent a long time flipping thru this thream and there is a grip of impressive dank! I hope someday ill have a rediculus grow journal like this to post too. so would u reccomend holland secret for nutes and extream attitives? and did u just follow their feeding schedual if they have one? I like the results u have been getting ALOT


----------



## The Wookie (Sep 29, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I think I would always rather cooler ambient temps for indoor growing than warmer.
> It's always easier to warm shit up than to cool it down.


 I hear that shit. This summer has been a harsh one for me. My closet has been having temp problems most of the summer. I cant wait for fall to start and temps to go down some


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 29, 2009)

The Wookie said:


> WOW! i just spent a long time flipping thru this thream and there is a grip of impressive dank! I hope someday ill have a rediculus grow journal like this to post too. so would u reccomend holland secret for nutes and extream attitives? and did u just follow their feeding schedual if they have one? I like the results u have been getting ALOT


Cheers dude, I'm glad you enjoy what I'm showing.

I 100% reccommend Holland Secret nutes, but the additives are pretty much snake oil IMO, I've used the heavys, bud boom, budstart etc. and didn't really find them to do much for me. 
I do however suggest you get some sort of magnesium suppliment, as the HS seems to be lacking. I'm currently using calmax by grotek, but i've used others with success as well.
I more or less follow the flowering feeding schedule, but at about 3/4 strength.

Welcome aboard, its gonna be a long strange ride.


----------



## The Wookie (Sep 30, 2009)

cool thanks for your feedback. im excited to see more pictures of your foxy ladys


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 7, 2009)

Its getting to be cold round these parts, so i've been busy getting my yard winter ready.
Had to pull in my tomatoes. Already made some wonderful marinara, these ones are gonna be salsa.




They are delicious.

A few months ago I gifted some clones of the SZ to a good friend. I visited their garden the other day and was happy to see some nice healthy plants. They're using Dutch nutrient formula in promix HP. Vegged and flowered under 400w MH.
















Couple more weeks of flushing and those bitches will be ripe for the pickin'

On to my house.





I suppose I should show some of the less glorious parts of growing dope. Here is my weekly reservoir change in progress.





Pumping water to waste. The plumbing on this pump has an adaptor that attaches to a standard garden hose. Unfortunately the drain (and water) are on the other side of the basement, which makes it kinda a bitch to deal with, but alas, such is the price we pay.

Heres my nasty ass drain. With many months worth of reservoir scuzz built up around it.





This picture makes me want to clean it, I'm gonna take care of that soon.

Anyhow, heres some Jock horrors at about 9 weeks, coming down tomorrow or the next day.










I'm so excited to finally get a taste of this strain. It smells really nice. It has aspects of the piney smell you'd associate with haze, but with lots of fruity overtones.


----------



## bigbrew (Oct 7, 2009)

Ur gonna love the taste of that Jock....straight Sunny Delight, tang and a little lemon. Tastes good through the entire bowl too...


----------



## klassenkid (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey I love your methods. I will be reading the whole thread when i have time. Peace fellow Canadian. Keep it goin


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 11, 2009)

Got any updated pics for us zeus? Or maybe some salsa pics lol


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey folks, I've got some pictures.

Here, by request, is some salsa.





I just kinda banged it together in a blender.

6-10 garden fresh tomatoes

1-2 small garden fresh onions

several cloves of garlic.

jalapenos, fresh and canned

some crazy mexican chipotle sauce

lemon juice 

fresh cilantro

chilli powder, salt, pepper

It has a real acidic sharpness to it, and it is mucho piquante, but after a couple days in the icebox the flavour has really smoothed out.



Heres some ganja butter





I'm going to try my hand at english toffee, I'll be sure to post pictures if I dont scortch it all to hell.


Oh... and heres a little pile of dried Jock Horror





I'm going to hold off on critiqueing this strain until it has had at least 10 days to cure, but so far, things are promising.





It has an oilyness to it I rarely see and it stinks so good. I'm gonna burn one and then hit the sack.


You cats have a good one. I'll catch ya on the flip side.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 12, 2009)

All looks delicious Spruce.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 12, 2009)

So english toffee went pretty well I'd say. Next time i'll use less butter and more sugar, it separated towards the end of the cooking process. (right at hard crack for you foodies) and I was forced to sop up a little bit of the extra butter to keep it from being italian toffee (extra greasy, ba-zing.)


-2 sticks ganja butter
-1 1/3 cup sugar
-a little bit of water maybe 1/4-1/3 cup
-a wee dash of vanilla
-chocolate chips





Melt the butter in a saucepan over medium heat.
Add water and sugar.
Stir well, but not too well, lest your sugar crystalize.
Heat until hard crack, just a smidgen over 300 F
Immediately pour onto cookie sheet lined with foil or parchment paper.
After a minute, but while it is still hot, add a handfull of chocolate. I used semi-sweet, but i'm sure milk chocolate would be better.
Wait a couple minutes for the chocolate to get all soft and melty, then use a spatula to spread it across the top of your toffee.
toss in the fridge for 20 minutes.

Smash and enjoy.


It tastes.... really really weedy. I guess I shouldn't be suprised, as it's pretty much half butter and I like to make my butter strong. I ate an oz of this stuff a few hours ago for a potency trial and i'm pretty wrecked, everything is quite slow and i feel like there is a sofa on my head.





I think this is going to be a hit among my friends.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 12, 2009)

That is definitely gonna f*ck you up mate.
Enjoy


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 13, 2009)

Its clone day!!!!

My veg table is pretty jungle-ish right now.





So I'll have to take some monster clones. Which, with any luck will become monster plants.
Today I'll be taking 25 White Rhino clones. My tables hold 21 plants each, so I get to cull the worst 4/any that don't root.







Here are my tables. I'm finally caught up, and can supply enough clones to keep my system perpetual.
I'm fixin' to *get a harvest every 2 weeks* plus a few days, because I like most of my strains to go 9 weeks.





Just planted this table today.





at about 3 weeks





5ish weeks





about 7 weeks. These suckers are all tipped over. I'm going to work out some sort of trellis system in the future







Anyhow, heres a look at whats coming down the pipe.

















Thats it for now.
I'm gonna go smoke a bowl and listen to some Howard Stern.


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 13, 2009)

I just went through your whole journal page by page.. and awesome stuff bro!!
You've got to have some of the whitest bud shots on RIU.. just gorgeous!!! 

+rep bro!!!


----------



## seifer699 (Oct 14, 2009)

hey, what do you think is a good amount of watts to be running in canada, which would be good/unnoticable.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 14, 2009)

seifer699 said:


> hey, what do you think is a good amount of watts to be running in canada, which would be good/unnoticable.


They say as long as you pay your bill on time, that unless you're suspected of stealing power or growing dope that they don't really look at your individual usage.
I know there are a ton of growers with 10 000+ watts of lights who have never had so much as a phone call from their power company. 
Just keep a low profile and don't give them any reason to look into your power usage and it pretty much doesn't matter.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 14, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> I just went through your whole journal page by page.. and awesome stuff bro!!
> You've got to have some of the whitest bud shots on RIU.. just gorgeous!!!
> 
> +rep bro!!!


Thanks alot!!! I love to grow weed.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Oct 15, 2009)

always!!!!

always looking good!!!!!


----------



## MrSmiles (Oct 15, 2009)

Subscribed. I just found your journal and love what you have going onkiss-assYour my new hero. Keep it up!


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice, harvested the Jack I see good stuff man!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 26, 2009)

Heya folks, pardon my journal neglect, I've been busy busy with all sorts of things. 


Clone Day! 





The humidity has been out of hand lately, but so far, no plant problems. I need to work out a better air movement system. 

The odorsok is no longer any good at all, I need a proper carbon filter. 

Anyhow, on to the photos.








its just impossible to get all 4 tables in one shot. 










In the wake of all this humidity, some of my plants have stretched like crazy. A few of them I had to snap in half just to slow em down.





Jock horror, 4 weeks into 12/12





SpruceZeus , 7 weeks in.











White Rhino, also 7 weeks


















I love this shot.





SpruceZeus Reveg, 7 weeks.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 27, 2009)

Damn Spruce I never get tired of looking at your handy work mate, and you've always got plenty going on.
Great stuff. Beautiful!
All the best with improving your air flow.
So you need more extraction?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 27, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Damn Spruce I never get tired of looking at your handy work mate, and you've always got plenty going on.
> Great stuff. Beautiful!
> All the best with improving your air flow.
> So you need more extraction?


Thank you!!!

Yes I do need extraction. As is, my exhaust fan is pulling through my cooltube and into the odorsok. I'm considering just getting a free standing carbon scrubber/fan and just allowing the exhaust to pull air. However, we shall see how the next month or so treats us.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Nov 1, 2009)

Out of control mamas. I'm going to have to add some side lighting so the seedings I have on this table stop stretching.





Apparantly its time to do some trimming on these ladies.





Look left!





Look right!





look down.





and look closer.


























Not much to say really. All is well around here.


----------



## dragonofweed (Nov 2, 2009)

Godbud crossed with Dreamweaver is an excellent tasting creeper weed. It smokes smooth and just as you are relaxing to a cerebral buzz....WAMMO !!! Give it a try, you will groove on it.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Nov 3, 2009)

A long time ago, I used to grow in mud. This is not only the last of my mud plants, it is the last of my Arjan's Ultra Haze #1. After much debate, there is just no room for a 1sss7 week sativa in my grow room.





I forgot to water it for about a week, so its looking pretty haggard.





but she was never the prettiest girl at the prom anyhow.





This one is Jock Horror





and this one is an extra stretchy SZ.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 4, 2009)

Really lovely Spruce.
MJ likes it on the drier side anyhoo.
I've seen so many pics of cannabis plants destroyed from overwatering it makes my gut wrench lol

That stretchy SZ looks the ducks guts mate. Beautiful....


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 4, 2009)

beauty eh!?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Nov 5, 2009)

So, the last table I put together has a stronger pump than the other 4. To compensate for that, I put a larger overflow pipe in the table. Unfortunately, this pipe is the perfect size for hydroton pebbles to get caught up in.





Combining the extra strong pump with a plugged overflow...





Ends up a little bit floodish.





Luckily I caught this as it was happening, and was able to clear the overflow before more than a litre of so of water hit the floor, but I'm going to have to put some sort of screen on that overflow today, lest i flood this motherfucker.


Mammath said:


> Really lovely Spruce.
> MJ likes it on the drier side anyhoo.
> I've seen so many pics of cannabis plants destroyed from overwatering it makes my gut wrench lol
> 
> That stretchy SZ looks the ducks guts mate. Beautiful....





> tahoe58
> beauty eh!?


Thanks folks. You both have gorgeous grows yourselves.

Heres a shot that gives a better Idea of the size of that girl. Damned thing wont stand up on its own, I'm currently pondering putting in some sort of trellis system to keep everything standing at attention.





I would love to have tables full of these suckers, standing at attention, and looking to yield somewhere in the 20-30 gram range. 


Heres some budshots.


White Rhino. Looking fat and heavy, as usual.







A couple nice fruity smelling SZ.










One of the 2 church plants that snuck into that table. I miss this strain, its been a few months since I've had any to smoke. Damned mothers take so long to veg, its pretty amazing that they flower as quick as they do.






I'm gonna finish my ham sandwich and roll a doobie. Peace and love friends.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey there friends, Figured its time for a few pictures.
In kinda bad news, I have fungus gnats. Tomorrow I'll pick up some mosquito dunks and kill these fuckers dead.





In the center-left of the photo you can see one of the fuckers... kinda. and what I think is larvae.

Fortunately I have a 9 week turnover on the tables in the flowering room, scrubbing down everything afterwards, so i'm not too worried about that, but the mother table is the culprit.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Nov 12, 2009)

So my local hydro store owner reccommended I up my H202 in the reservoir and put up some sticky traps. So I did, hopefully these fuckers get dead in a hurry, I really don't like seeing a bunch of happy insects in my root system.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 12, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> So my local hydro store owner reccommended I up my H202 in the reservoir and put up some sticky traps. So I did, hopefully these fuckers get dead in a hurry, I really don't like seeing a bunch of happy insects in my root system.


Good luck with that, and lemme know how it turns out - have a very mild fungus gnat problem brewing right now as well.

Other then that, all looks pristine - great work, kiddo.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Nov 12, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Good luck with that, and lemme know how it turns out - have a very mild fungus gnat problem brewing right now as well.
> 
> Other then that, all looks pristine - great work, kiddo.


Thanks so much!!!

I wish you the best of luck with your gnat problem. I only noticed these guys 2 days ago, and now they're a little out of hand. Nip that in the bud or it could be trouble.

So far the plants are unaffected, heres hoping it stays that way. It would be a bit of a huge hassle if I had to kill all those mamas to get things on lockdown. 

I'll post some more photos later.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 24, 2009)

great job as always spruce, you're an inspiration


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 5, 2009)

Alrighty folks, its had a good run, but this journal will no longer be the home of zeus.

I've started a new one https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/280325-zeus-new-perpertual-sog-grow.html


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 5, 2009)

That link is coming up as page not found there SZ


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 5, 2009)

strange...

I'll try again in a few minutes.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 5, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/280325-zeus-new-perpertual-sog-grow.htmlhttps://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/280325-zeus-new-perpertual-sog-grow.html

^^ My new grow journal ^^


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 5, 2009)

DAMMIT!

for some reason it won't let me link to it.

anyways, its called *Zeus' new perpertual SOG grow journal. 
in the journal section.
*


----------



## jama3689 (Dec 7, 2009)

i just finished reading all 52 pages. you have some good looking plants and some awesome strains. i tried the link and it wasnt work and i also did a search in the grow journals but couldnt find the page.


----------



## jama3689 (Jan 2, 2010)

is there a link to the new journal that works?


----------



## Kishlover (Mar 10, 2013)

SpruceZeus said:


> You're not the first person to recommend god bud, i may just have to look a little deeper!



I have tried a few strains, god threats, bunker bud, bc big bang, third dimension,sailors,chemo,m39,c4 and alot more strains, and KISH from shishaberry is the best i have ever seen so far smells and everything is amasing with it, sorry will try to post pics, i cant on my ipad.


Kish all the way 45-48 days max of flowerring time on my side.


----------



## Arnaldo Antunes (Mar 5, 2017)

Please, why i dont see ANY PICTURES, only [ img ]


----------

